# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Psikiatria dhe psikoterapia sistemike

## Psikiatria

Dëshiroj ti përshëndes të gjithë ata që kuptojne dhembjen shpirtërore dhe vuajtjet e atyre që ne i etiketuam si të sëmuarë psiqik, që në mënyrë koshiente apo subkoshiente i margjinalizuam dhe stigmatizuam nga çdo mirëqenie sociale dhe tallemi duke thënë se ata nuk janë disa prej nesh, prej llojit tonë. A ekziston formë me e turpshme e injorimit të vetëvehtes?
Sa më shumë që arrijmë t'i njohim problemet psiqike aq më shumë bindemi se dallimi në mes nesh dhe "atyre" është shumë i vogël. Ata nuk kanë asgjë më pak e më shumë se ne, që nga mungesa e forcës dhë vogëlsia e zemrave tona, jemi të prirë t'i hudhim nga të gjithë binarët jetësor që ne (mendojme) se i ndërtuam. Po t'i respektonim më shumë ata (të sëmuarit, jo vetëm psiqik) do të bagazhonim një fije shpresë se fundi i jetës sonë do të ishte më dinjitoz. 
Motoja ime jetësore. I DUA NJERËZIT

----------


## Psikiatria

I dashuri Sami
Urime për shkrimin tënd tejet interesant dhe të linkuar në mënyrë shumë logjike
Besoj se do të gjesh kohë te üublikosh më shumë nga punimet tuaja
Elsa

----------


## Psikiatria

SEKSUALITETI-SEXUALITÄT


Aspektet psikiatrike dhe sociale të Seksualitetit 


Dr.med. Sami Dalipi


Ja shikoja këmbët, duartë, thonjët e ngjyrosur dhe buzët..më dukej se nuk kisha kohë të mendoj apo të them, vala e ngrohtësisë që vërshonte trupin tim tejkalonte mundësinë e të menduarit racional. Atë që e ndjeja do ta definoja si epsh të kënaqësisë. Ishte figurë që e konfrontoja për herë të parë në jetë. Mendoja Po të kem fat të gjendem me të në shtrat, do të ekplodoja nga lumturia; imagjinoj një raport të zjarrtë seksual. .

Ishte ky një rrëfim i një djaloshi që është i ngjashëm me rrëfimet e shumta djaloshare. Mënyra e koncipimit të rrëfimit të bën të hamendesh për këto sfera të vetëdijes: frika nga dështimi, rezerva, dëshira e permbushjes së një dëshire të ngjashme me atë që e përjetojmë në minutat e parë pas lindjes: nevoja për të marrë frymë (e pavetëdijshme dhe e domosdoshme) dhe nevoja për të thithur. Kjo pasqyron fazën primare të zhvillimit tonë psiqik që njihet si fazë orale. Në këtë periudhë identifikojmë Objektin e parë të dashurisë. Këtë objekt në këtë periudhë për të dy gjinitë e pasqyron nëna.  Mënyra e sjelljes së saj (nënës) ndaj foshnjes determinon me të madhe identitetin seksual të saj. Babai i psikoanalizës, Sigmund Freud, rëndësi të madhe u jep pikërisht EPSHEVE. Epshet pasqyrojnë hapin më arkaik të koncipimit të ndjenjave dhe botës emocionale të individit. Në periudhën zhvillimore, kur vetëdija jonë nuk ështe e vetëdijshme se është e vetëdijshme, kur arsyeja nuk sheh arsyen, futemi pavetëdijshëm në fazën përfundimtare të maturitetit psikik që kalon nëpër të ashtuquajturin kompleks të Edipit, që pasqyron trekëndshin më të rëndësishëm në zhvillimin e identitetit tonë seksual. Me hyrjen në pubertet vie deri ke stratifikimi definitiv i personalitetit. 

Identiteti seksual duhet vështruar nga tri aspekte: Aspekti biologjik, që koncipohet nga vetitë primare dhe sekondare seksuale, që bazohen në diferencat biologjike dhe që nuk ka të bëj asgjë me dëshirën e individit se si ai definon sferën e tij emocionale lidhur me seksin e tij. Stereotipet dhe klishetë shoqërore lidhur me atë se si do ta përjetojmë vetëvehten në kontekstin  seksual, në çfar drejtimi do ti përjetojmë preferencat tona seksuale dhe cilat do të jenë botëkuptimet tona rreth marrëdhënieve seksuale. Kjo sferë emocionale bie nën ndikimin e botëkuptimeve të grupacioneve dhe shtresave të ndryshme shoqërore. Normativat e shumta të funksionimit të individit në familje, rreth të ngushtë shoqëror, profesion e gjetiu ndikojnë me të madhe në modulimin e sjelljeve dhe transferit të energjisë seksuale në milieun social. Sjelljet tipike shoqërore të mashkullit dhe femrës në aspektin psikologjik vështrohen nga kënde dhe pozita variable. Mvarësisht nga doktrinat që përfaqësojnë, disa autorë shohin dallime të konsiderueshme ndërmjet femrës dhe mashkullit: ndryshimet të kontekst të agresivitetit, shkallës së aktivitetit, dominancës, impulsivitetit si dhe dallimet në rastet e reakcioneve afektive siç janë: frika-trimëria; ndëgjueshmëriaprostesta; kooperativiteti- rebelimi, etj. Psikoterapeuti gjerman, Giessen në rezultatet e testimeve të tij konstaton se femrat, në krahasim me meshkujt, janë më të kujdesshme, më frikacake, më lojale, më të dobëta, më të rregullta, më precize dhe më labile në aspektin psiko-emocional.Vetëdija psiqike si femër apo mashkull-  Përkundër substratit biologjik që në aspektin fenotipik përcakton përkatësinë tonë seksuale, ndjenjat dhe përjetimet psiqike të vetëvehtes luajnë rol shumë të rëndësishën në sjelljet tona ndaj ndjenjave tona seksuale dhe reflektimin e tyre në ambientin shoqëror. Kjo problematikë u studjua me të madhe nga psikologu dhe psikoanalisti gjerman Roben J. Stoller. 

Ai është autor i shumë librave që kanë të bëjnë me tematikën e identitetit seksual.  Identiteti ynë seksual mvaret në masë të madhe nga shembulli i prindërve tanë mirëpo edhe nga influenca e bashkëmoshatarëve (peer- group). Respekti ndaj babait potencon identitetin mashkullor ndërsa respekti ndaj nënës identitetin femror tek i njëjti individ. Nëse një vajzë ka probleme me identitetin femror të së ëmës,  sipas të gjitha gjasave, në të ardhmen do të reflektojë simptome që flasin në favor të ndërprerjes së kompletimit të identitetit të saj seksual (femror në këtë rast). Gjatë zhvillimit tonë psiqik ne identifikohemi më së shumti me njerëzit më të afërt. Njeriu të cilit parimisht i besojmë dhe mbështetemi në të padyshim është NËNA. Pra, ajo pasqyron objektin primar në raporet tona sociale. Ky fakt ka rëndësi të madhe për zhvillimin e identitetit tonë seksual: Në fillim të zhvillimit të botës së saj emocionale, vajza identifikohet me identitetin e së ëmës, që pasqyron të njëjtin seks; djali përkundrazi, duke u identifikuar me identitetin e së ëmës identifikohet me seksin e kundërt. Kjo e dhënë për djelmoshat pasqyron rrezikun nga feminizimi. Në rrjedhë të zhvillimit të mëtutjeshëm të identitetit të tij seksual mashkulli heq interesat emocionale nga nëna dhe i rikthehet babait (identitifikimi me seksin e njëjtë). Për femrën, në të kundërtën, ekziston rreziku i humbjes së distancës me të ëmën, kështu që në vazhdim të zhvillimit të mëtutjeshëm të identitetit të saj i mbetet të angazhohet për zhvillimin e aftësisë së krijimit të distancës. Pozita nismëtare biologjike në raport me të ëmën për secilën gjini bart në vete përparësi dhe të meta të konsiderueshme: Vajza gëzon përparësinë të gëzojë identitetin bërthamor si femër, ngase është më lehtë që me primesa të lindura të femrës të identifikohesh me seksin e njëjtë. Rruga për krijimin e një identiteti stabil seksual për femrën është më e thjeshtë. 

Mashkulli, në të kundërtën, që në fillim të jetës, duhet të identifikohet me gjininë e kundërt. Në kushtet e identifikimit intenziv me të ëmën ekziston rreziku nga feminizimi. Në kushte normale, heret apo vonë, mashkulli kërkon mostrën identifikuese të seksit të njëjtë- të babait apo gjyshit, xhaxhait apo të ndonjë të afërmi tjetër në rrethin familjar, i cili në mungesë të babait merr rolin e tij (vdekja, ndarja..). Parakusht i domosdoshëm për identifikimin me figurën e babait është ekzsitenca e një personi me të cilin ekzistojnë marrëdhënie të mira. Përvojat positive me individët identifikues janë gjurmë që do të ngelin në personalitet. Ato pasurojnë ikonën e identitetit seksual. Nga kjo duhet kuptuar se një baba me identitet të qartë seksual favorizon krijimin e një identiteti të qartë të djalit të tij. Është me rëndësi që gjatë zhvillimit të identifikimit seksual të fëmiut lidhjet me personin identifikues (nënën apo babanë) të jenë të kontrolluara, ngase lidhjet shumë intenzive bartin rreziqe për zhvillimin e tepruar të konturave të personit me të cilin fëmiu identifikohet. Se si fëmiu do ta përjetojë vehten seksualisht, pos raportit të tij me prindërit, ndikim të madh kanë edhe marrëdhëniet e prindërve ndaj njëri tjetrit dhe refleksionet e këtyre raporteve ke fëmiu. Ofrimi i lodrave përkatësisht gjinisë, vajzës kukulla, rekiuzite për të qepur, qëndisur, etj; djalit automobila, mjete për punë fizike etj, kondicionon ndjenjën e seksualitetit të gjinisë biologjike.

 Fantazitë e pavetëdijshme lidhur me ndjenjën e të qenit mashkull apo femër

Secili njeri posedon botën e vet emocionale e cila konsiston në prezencën e dëshirave për të krijuar një ardhmëri më të mirë. Kjo Botë është manifestim i ndodhive të shumta intrapsiqike që pasqyrojnë dinamizmin dhe kreativitetin e shpirtit tonë. Në saje të këtyre ëndërrave marrim vendime të rëndësishme në jetë dhe krijojmë besimin se në të ardhmen do të mund të realizohen. Tendencat edukative dhe terapeutike duhet të mbështeten në disciplinimin e këtyre fantazive dhe vëndosjen e një lidhje logjike ndërmjet dëshirave dhe teorisë së të mundshmes, e cila mbështetet në përvojat e personave me të cilët krijojmë raportet primare (prindërit, përkujdesësit, edukatorët etj). 

Fantazitë e pavetëdijshme ndikojnë në mënyrë retrospektive në vetëdijen tonë  dhe në procesin e formimit të identitetit tonë seksual. Në këtë kontekst mashkulli e ka më lehtë, ngase prezenca e penisit, organ që prominon jashtë nivelit trupor, që mund të përceptohet dhe preket më lehtë, mundëson akceptimin e tij më të lehtë në botën e paragjykimeve të tij. 

Vajza, në të kundërtën, për shkak të mungesës së penisit do ta ketë më vështirë. Ajo zhvillon ndjenjën e «mungesës » së një pjese prominuese të trupit në krahasim me mashkullin. Duke u mbështetur në këtë fenomen Freudi koncipoi teorinë mbi Mëninë ndaj penisit tek femrat. Nëse arrijmë që vajzës ti spjegojmë se edhe ajo posedon me organe komplementare me penisin, por të cilat gjenden në brëndi të trupit të saj, do të arrijmë që të devalorizojmë mëninë e saj ndaj penisit, ngase përmes kjartësimeve reale dhe të besueshme ajo do të arrijë të jetë krenare me atë që posedon dhe do të arrijë të kompletojë identitetin e saj seksual. Gjatë seancave psikoanalitike shpeshëherë takojmë femra të cilat nuk janë mirë të informuara për seksualitetin e tyre. Vaginën dhe mitrën shpeshëherë i përjetojnë si një zbraztësirë të mbushur me urinë apo feces, një zbrastësirë nga e cila vijnë fëmijët etj.  Një paciente ëndërronte se brëndia e saj pasqyron një zbrastësirë në të cilën janë ekspozuar fotografi të ndryshme. Secila fotografi kishte kuptim të ndryshëm, që në esencë pasqyronin mënyrën e kësaj pacienteje për ta përjetuar seksualitetin e saj. Prezenca e këtyre fotografive, në realitet ishte shkaktare e raporteve shumëvjeçare frigjide. Përmes detabuizimit të fotografive arritëm që të bëjmë trajtimin objektiv dhe të vetëdijshëm të problemeve që ajo kishte pasur në kontekst të raporteve të saj me partnerin e saj. Detabuizimi i strukturës anatomie dhe kjartësimi vizuel i organeve seksuale të femrës, padyshim se kontribuon në të madhe në kompletimin e identitetit seksual të femrës dhe në kurajimin objektiv se edhe ajo posedon me të njëjtat resurse biologjike, të cilat i mundësojnë që të ndihet e barabartë me mashkullin. Lidhur me faktorët që influencojnë negativisht kompletimin e identitetit seksual do të flasin në vazhdimet tjera.




Identiteti seksual femror

Tezë bërthamore e hulumtimeve të Sigmund Freudit pasqyron lidhmëria e pothuaj të gjitha fenomeve psiqike me seksualitetin. Për shkak të mosprominimit të organeve seksuale, sipas Freudit, femra ndihet më e dobët dhe e lënë pasdore nga natyra dhe në këtë kontekst zhvillon mëninë ndaj penisit. Përderisa psh. djelmoshat janë krenar se mund ta hedhin më larg urinën gjatë procesit të urinimit, femra nuk mund të krenohet më këtë të arritur dhe zhvillon kompleksin e nënvlerës. Në suaza të këtyre hulumtimeve Freudi arsyeton kauzën e paraqitjes së Histerisë dhe sëmundjeve të ndryshme neurotike nga të cilat në numër më të madh vuajnë femrat. Kompleksi i nënvlerës në shoqërinë tonë është edhe më specifik kur kihet parasysh se roli i mashkullit në shoqëri vlerësohet më lartë dhe që në familje të caktuara ka dinamikë specifike me manifestime autoktone. Në aspektin psikodinamik duhet theksuar se poqese përparësitë e mashkullit vështrohen në kuadër të përparësive të tij biologjike (prominencën e organeve seksuale) atëherë femra do të zhvillojë xhelozinë dhe kompleksin e inferiorietetit pikërisht në pjesët që asaj i (i duket se)mungojnë. Në mbështetje të kësaj mungese ajo zhvillon edhe mëninë ndaj penisit.  Kompleksi i nënverës do të zhvillohet sidomos tek vajzat e nënave që u ka munguar ndjenja e vlerës  dhe i sigurisë ndaj gjinisë së vet. Vajza në fillim konstaton mungesën e penisit dhe fillon të merret me interpretimin e kësaj mungese dhe kërkimin e përgjigjeve nga e ëma. Në rastet kur në prapavijë të vajzes qëndron një nënë e sigurtë dhe e vetëdijshme për këtë dallim të vogël atëherë ajo do ta lehtësonte procesin e njohjes së identitetit femror të vajzës së saj. Poqese babai ka mendim negativ dhe nënçmues për identitetin femror atëherë mendimet negative dhe skepsa e vajzës ndaj identitetit të saj do të jetë më e madhe.  Fakti se gjenitaliet e femrës si në qetësi poashtu edhe në gjende të irituar nuk bëhen të dukshme pasqyron një moment psikologjik i cili nuk duhet nënçmuar. Nga analizat e femrave të rritura rrjedh se mungesa e përcpetimit të gjenitaleve tek vajza mund të shkaktojnë vështirësi në procesin e imatrikulimit të idenitetit të saj seksual. Pasqyra e një pasurie të mbrendshme formohet tek pas realizimit të përceptimi të gjenitaleve përmes ndonjërës prej shqisave. Një gjë e tillë në të shumtën e rasteve realizohet përmes gishtërinjve, spekulumit dhe kohëve të fundit përmes seminarëve ku femrat përmes formave vizuele informohen anatominë dhe fiziologjinë e traktit të tyre gjenital. Një gjë e tillë në kushtet tona mund të realizohet përmes një controlli gjinekologjik ku pas ekzaminimit objektiv zhvillohet edhe një bisedë rreth seksualitetit dhe problemeve eventuale në këtë sferë. Pas këtyre spjegimeve, në kushte normale, emra nuk ndihet më e zbrazët dhe e pa strukture, por arrin të krijojë një imazh të trupit të saj për vetëvehten dhe të bindet se organet e saj genitale janë të përfaqësuara në mënyrë të diferencuar në skemën e saj trupore.  Në këtë mënyrë plotësohen kushtet për një përjetim te drejtë të seksualitetit femror si dhe primesat psiqike për të mbetur shtatëzënë dhe edukuar fëmijë. 

Në sekuencat e mërparshme të këtij vështrimi kemi theksuar se objekt primar i dashurisë për vajzën është e ëma. Në vazhdim të zhvillimit të identitetit të saj, herët apo vonë, femra ndërron objektin e dashurisë. Objekt sekondar i dashurisë është i ati. Në rastet pas traumave dhe deficiteve të ndryshme nuk vie deri ke ndërrimi i këtij objekti, dmth. e ëma vazhdon të jetë objekt i dashurisë që rezulton me pengesa të caktuara në formimin e identitetit seksual. Një fenomen i tillë kondicionohet përmes përvojave të këqija në raport me të jatin. Ndërrimi i objektit të dashurisë prej nënës nga babai mund të influencohet përmes marrëdhënieve jo të mira me të ëmën dhe përmes marrëdhënieve të mira me të jatin. Për formimin e identitetit adekuat seksual të femrës është shumë  e rëndësishme që gjatë fëmijërisë tu ofrohet kujdes dhe dasiuri e ekuilibruar prej të dy prindërve, në mënyrë që të mundësohet kalimi me pasoja sa më të pakta prej objektit primar në atë sekondar të dashurisë

 Identiteti seksual i mashkullit

Identiteti seksual i mashkullit spjegohet përmes interpretimeve të ashtuquajtura fallokratike përmes të clave përfaqësohet teoria seksuale e Freudit, e cila kryesisht është e përqëndruar në kontekstin e përparësive genitale të mashkullit në krahasim me femrën. Përmes prominimit të penisit, dukjes së tij dhe mundësisë së demonstrimit të tij mashkulli ndjen përparësitë ndaj femrës dhe njëkohësisht duke identifikuar dallimet me polin tjetër identifikon vetëvehten dhe forcon ndjenjët e të përjetuarit si mashkull. Përmes identifikimit të këtyre dallimeve ai ndërton krenarinë për realitetin mashkullor të trupit të tij. Teoria fallokratike, fatëkeqësisht lë hapsirë për mbivlerësimin e vetëvehtes dhe nënçmimin e gjinisë së kundërt. Ky mbivlerësim i vetëvehtes mund të shpie deri ke zhvillimi i kompleksit te Gottit ku mashkulli dhe grupacionet mashkullore mbivlerësojnë çdo gjë mashkullore dhe nënçmojnë çdo gjë që është femminine. Në një aspekt këto botëkuptime mund te sjellin der ke zhvillimet revolucionare në teknikë, ndërtimtari, ndërmarrje të hulumtimeve epokale astronomike e kuriozitete të ndryshme shkencore. Shpeshëherë objektet motivuese për ndërmarrjen e hapave kurioz shkencor ka lidhshmëri me simbolikën e penisit dhe krenarinë mashkullore.  Në anën tjetër, përmes këtyre botëkuptimeve ekziston rreziku që individi (mashkullor) të ushtrohet vetëm për të arritur rezultate dhe thyer rekorde duke u zënë hapsirën ndjenjave të dashurisë, respektit dhe duke okupuar në tërësi sferën emocionale. Një shembull tipik të zhvillimit dual të mashkullit e paraqet Ernest Hemingway në romanin e tij Plaku e deti. Në këtë roman janë të detyruar që meshkujt pa prezencën e gruas të zhvillojnë luftë të vazhdueshme me natyrën. Ata janë të shtërnguar të arrijnë rezultate mbinjerëzore dhe në fund nga kjo luftë kthehen duarthatë.

Për trajtimin psikoanalitik të një mashkulli është e nevojshme që të kërkohen NDJENJAT E NDRYDHURA gjatë periudhës së edukimit të tij. Këto ndjenja duhet prezentuar shqisave në mënyrë që të krijohen kushtet për ndërtimin e raporteve emocionale me rrethin e tij shoqëror. Fatet e mundshme të seksualitetit të mashkullit më së miri i përshkruan autori Reuben Fine në librin e tij Njeriu i harruar- The forgotten Man.  Zhvillimin e personalitetit mashkullor ai e përshkruan kështu: Cuni i vogël i mamasë  mud tëzhvillohet në një rival të babait apo mundohet të marrë rolin e një Don Juani kundrejtë femrave dhe idealin e tij maskulin e vë para cdo interesi. 

Ikjet anësore në bashkëshortësi nuk janë pasojë e një hipermaskulinizmi pot pasojë e frikës së pavetëdjshme nga dështimi para bashkëshortes. 

Në konditat bashkëkohore, në kushtet e emancipimit të femrës interpretami i seksualitetit mashkullor është modifikuar në masë të konsiderueshme: Femrat kërkojnë të drejtën për seksualitetin e tyre gjë që mashkullin e sjell në një pozitë të pazakonshme që i shkakton frikë që përfundimisht rezulton me shtimin e pengesave të seksualitetit mashkullor, siç janë: impotenza, ejakulationi i parakohshëm etj.  

Mashkulli bashkëkohor është i ngarkuar me detyra të shumta në jetën profesionale dhe shoqërore, gjë që për pasojë ka humbjen e aftësisë për të dashuruar. Grykësia ndaj rezultateve professionale si dhe karriera, sidomos ajo politike, kufizojnë në masë të madhe hapsirën emocionale dhe sferën e ndjenjave të mashkullit. Një fenomen i tillë i humbjes absolute të aftësisë për të dashuruar vie në pah sidomos te politikanët.  Në këto raste nevojat seksuale nuk plotësohen përmes veprimeve seksuale por përmes veprimeve të akceptueshme sociale. Shpeshherë në popull ndëgjojmë pohimin: E shihje, kur fliste para masës të linte përshtypjen se masturbonte?!. 



Homoseksualizmi

Homoseksualizmi pasqyron prezencën e preferencave bivalente seksuale (ndaj të dy sekseve) apo preferencave  ndaj gjinisë autoktone. Deri vonë homoseksualizmi trajtohej si problem psikopatologjik dhe për këtë shkak individët që posedonin me këto preferenza detyrohesh tu nënshtroheshin tretmaneve të ndryshme terapeutike, në të këndurtën margjinalizoheshin nga rrethi i tyre social dhe u nënshtroheshin konsekuencave të nduarnduarshme sociale, siç është humbja e vendit të punës, lirimi nga obligimi ushtarak, privimi nga e drejta për të krijuar familje, etj. Martesa homoseksuale për të gjitha kulturat ishte diç që nuk mund të paramendohej fare. Me liberalizimin dhe demokratizimin e shoqërisë, homoseksualizmi nuk pasqyron më tabu, por një realitet të ri që këtyre grupacioneve sociale u lë hapsirë më të madhe për të vepruar me trupin dhe ndjenjat e tyre ashtu si atyre u konvenon. Në aspektin psikodinamik kjo pasqyron një ngushtim të Super-egos, mundësisë së disciplinimit të sjelljes dhe adaptimit të individit kundrejt normave shoqërore. Secili individ posedon me botën e vet fantastike. Ëndërrat janë programuese të sjelljeve tona dhe sjelljet pasqyrojnë një prodhim real që rrjedh pas përpunimit të ëndërrave (kërkesave të pavetedijshme të ndjenjave tona) dhe reralitetit shoqëror (Normat e akceptueshme sociale dhe ligjore që determinojnë sjelljen e individit në shoqëri). Në shumë shtete të perëndimit sot është e mundur të bëhet vënia e raporteve martesore ndërmjet partnerëve të seksit të njëjt. Homoseksualët pranohen në të gjitha sferat e veprimtarive shoqërore si partnerë të barbartë dhe në mënyrë të lirë shprehen për botëkuptimet e tyre në kontekst të jetës sëksuale. Edhe në politikë hasim gjithnjë e më shumë individ që haptaz deklarojnë preferencat e tyre seksuale, psh. Kryetari i Këshillit të qytetit të Berlinit para Reihstag-ut gjerman deklaroi haptaz se posedon me preferenca të tilla.

Duke pasur parasysh mënyrën atipike të zhvillimit të aktit seksual ndërmjet partnerëve të gjinisë së kundërt nuk duhet nënçmuar se kemi të bëjmë me një akt i cili shfrytëzon instrumente atipike për kryerjen e tij, që shpeshëherë bartin rreziqe të caktuara për traumatizimin e organeve seksuale, transmetimin e bartësve të infeksioneve të ndryshme, injorimin e palës së natyrshme për kryerjen e raportit seksual, kalimin në marrëdhënie poligamike, problematizimin e çështjes së trashëgimisë, lëkundjen e respektit ndaj gjinisë së kundërt që rezulton me krizë morale të qarqeve më të gjëra shoqërore, etj.  Nga shkaqet e lartëpërmendura Homoseksualizmi, pa pretendime të pathologhizimit, duhet trajtuar si një fenomen i cili ka shkakun e paraqitjes së tij. Në këtë kontekst interpretimet më të hollësishme i bëjnë pjesëtarët që përfaqësojnë shkollat e ndryshme psikoanalitike. 

-         Gjeneza e homoseksualitetit ke femrat qëndron në lidhjen persistente dhe më intensive se zakonisht me të ëmën. Në këto raste një femër më e re zgjedh për partnere një grua më të vjetruar, e cila reprezenton të ëmën apo një grua e vjetër zgjedh për partnere një femër më të re ku simbolikisht provon të përsëris raportin E ËMA  E BIJA dhe ndaj partneres merr funkcionin e së ëmës.  Raportet e tilla ndërmjet femrave zgjojnë femrës. Problemi qëndron në pengesat gjatë ndërrimit të objektit primar të dashurisë në atë sekondar (Objekt primar është e ëma, objekt sekondar është babai).  Nga frika për të kaluar në objektin sekondar (në të jatin) ajo fiksohet në identifikimin e saja me të ëmën.  Format neurotike të marrëdhënieve seksuale ndërmjet femrave janë të karakterizuara me frikën subkoshiente ndaj mashkullit. Për këtë shkak vie deri ke përjashtimi i mashkullit nga preferencat seksuale.  Mashkulli merr funksionin e një objekti fobik në botën e fantazive të femrës.  Struktura e këtij lloji të homoseksualitetit të femrave është shumë e ngjashme me strukturën e fobive. 

-         Raportet lezbe pasqyrojnë një formë të homoseksualitetit të femrave ku proceset regresive ndërmjte partnereve janë aq të lidhura ndërmjet vedi, saqë nuk ekziston një linjë ndarëse ndërmjet egove të tyre. Këtë formë të homoseksualitit e ndeshim më së shumti tek personat që kanë personalitet të dobët, që në psikiatri njihet si fenomen i Dobësisë së EGO-s. Këta individë janë shumë të prirë të sëmuhen nga sëmundjen e ndryshme psikotike, siç janë Schizofrenitë, psikozat bipolare afektive, psikozat Shizo-afektive etj.  Për raportet lezbe në kontekstin gjenital flasim atëherë kur pozitën qëndrore në këtë raport e zë seksualiteti gjenital. Për rrjedhshmërinë teknike është shumë vështirë të fitohen informata të besueshme. Një përshkrim interesant të raporteve lezbe e bënë autorja Charlotte Wolff (1975) në librin e saj Raportet lezbe-përshkrime të aktoreve të këtyre marrëdhënieve (Librin mund ta porosisni përmes redaksisë sonë).

----------


## Psikiatria

Përse e tradhëtova burrin

Jam 32 vjeçe dhe jetoj me familje në Belgjikë (në një paralagje të
Brukselit). Jam martuar në Kosovë para dhjetë vitesh. Jam martuar me
dëshirën time dhe vetë e kam zgjedhur burrin tim. Unë e kam dashur shumë
burrin tim. I kushtohesha atij plotësisht, por ai vazhdimisht më
keqtrajtonte, më rrihte. Arsyeja ishte se sa ishim në Kosovë kishte
shumë të shtira nga familja e tij, sidomos nga motra e madhe e cila mua
kurrë nuk me ka dashur. Në ditëlindje të tij unë bëja gjithçka që të
dilte sa më mirë, ia thirrja motrat, prindet, njerëzit e tij, mundohesha
të tregohem e kujdesshme, ndërkaq ndodhte që ai as nuk vinte atë ditë në
shtëpi fare. Unë ia fala atij vitet më të bukura të jetës sime. Por ai
nuk i vlerësoi ato.
Pas shtatë vjetesh martesë, për shkak të luftes erdhem në Belgjikë, ku
na ndihmoi që të vendosemi një shok i tij i studimeve. Mendova se tash
më në fund do të kryhen vuajtjet e mia dhe me burrin të cilin e pata
zgjedhë me dashuri do të jetojmë në raporte normale. Ai vazhdoi edhe më
tutje të sillet me mua ashpër dhe pa ndjenja. Vazhdimisht me thoshte se
unë ia kam shkatërrua atij jetën, sepse i kam krijuar shumë probleme në
Kosovë. Tash shpesh ziheshim, sepse nga ndihmat dhe nga puna që herë pas
herë e bënte në një firmë, nuk tepronin para për t'i dërguar familjes.
Më në fund pas dhjetë vjetësh  martesë e tradhtova burrin tim.
Kjo ndodhi krejt rastesisht, derisa isha në një familje që i kam farefis
ku kisha shkuar për të uruar fejesën e vajzes së tyre. E luta t'im shoq
të vijë me mua, por ai kurrë nuk ka pasur kuptim për gjëra të tilla. Aty
ishte një shok i djalit të kusherires me të cilen atë ditë disa herë na
ra të bisedojmë kur unë dilja nga dhoma për të ndez cigare, sepse brenda
askush nuk pinte duhan. Ai kuptoi se ku banoja dhe ma mori edhe numrin e
telefonit. Dy ditë pas këtij takimi, ai me thirri kur nuk e kisha burrin
në shtepi dhe unë, nuk e di as vetë përse, por dola të shihem me te.
Shkuam të një pompë e benzines jashtë qytetit ku ishte një hotel dhe ai
më parë e kishte rezervuar  aty një dhomë. Atë ditë kam qenë si e dehur
dhe pasi kemi pirë diçka në restoran, jam pajtuar që të shkojmë në
dhomë. Dy orë kemi qendruar në dhomë. Orën e parë unë nuk jam pajtuar të
kemi marrëdhenie seksuale, por pasi e kam munduar shumë atë dhe vetën,
dikur kam lëshuar pe. Pas shumë vitesh kam përjetuar kënaqësi në shtrat
sikur në fillim kur e doja t'im shoq. Gati kisha harruar se si është të
jeshë femër.
Ai djaloshi i cili është dy vjet më i ri se sa unë, kam përshtypjen se
nuk ka ndonjë interes në mua, pos seksit. Me te jemi takuar në të
njëjtin vend edhe dy herë të tjera, por para një muaji i kam ndërprerë
kontaktet me te, duke i dhënë të kuptoj se unë dua ta ruaj martesën nga
e cila i kam dy fëmijë. Ai ka insistuar që ta vazhdojmë lidhjen tonë,
duke me bërë komplimente se si jam një femër e krijuar për mashkull, se
si kam trup të bukur, gjoks të rrallë, etj. Mirëpo interesimi i tij
është vetëm për trupin tim. Unë nuk arrita ta dua këtë djalë, edhepse me
te përjetova kënaqësi që me mungonin në shtrat. Unë mendoj se nuk jam më
në gjendje askend ta dua. Burrin që aq shumë e doja, ai më rrihte dhe
ishte shumë i keq, prandaj ka vite që e urrej. Mirëpo në anën tjetër po
vuaj përse e tradhëtova. Jam vazhdimisht e dëshpëruar, pa vullnet për
punë as për jetë. Mezi u dal në krye obligimeve në familje dhe ka ditë
që as nuk arrij të ngrihem nga shtrati. Kam qenë të mjeku dhe i kam bërë
disa analiza të cilat kanë dalë mirë. Kështu më nuk me jetohet. Ç'të bëj
më tej?
Alisa, G. Belgjikë



Martesa është Institucion i cili ndërton kornizat e njër raporti të sinqertë në mes dy njerëzve të gjinisë së kundërt apo edhe te njëjtë. Në këtë institucion, në shoqëritë e civilizuara hyhet atëherë kur krijohen rrethanat që garantojnë një qëndrueshmëri të saj. Përkundër këtyre primesave shoqëria bashkëkohore po konfrontohet gjithnjë e më shumë me problemin e shkapërderdhjes së raporteve martesore. Përkundër raporteve konzervative ,me të cilat karakterizohet institucioni i martesës në shoqërinë shqiptare, me krenari mund të themi se ndarja si mënyrë e zgjidhjes së problemve brënda-martesore pasqyron fenomenin më të rrallë në krahasim me civilizimet tjera europiane. 
Në rastin tuaj është fjala për një problem dhe pasojat e tij. Nga mënyra se si shpreheni mund të konstatoj se është fjala për një diskrepancë ndërmjet pritjeve tuaja nga institucioni martesor dhe nga realiteti që krijohet pas hyrjes në këtë institucion. Mosdetalizimi i shkaqeve të agresivitetit të bashkëshortit tuaj flet në favor të konstatimit se edhe Ju nuk jeni engjull në këtë konflikt dhe se provoni të justifikoni veprimet tuaja. Ështe e drejtë e secilit njeri ti distribuojë ndjenjat e veta në drejtimin e duhur, normalisht duke përfillur normat shoqërore.
Gënjeshtra dhe mashtrimi janë dy kualitete morale që në cdo shoqëri dënohen si të tilla.
Nuk është asgjë jo- normale nëse nuk e doni bahkëshortin tuaj dhe nuk do te ishte asgjë jonormale të kërkoni zgjidhje alternative. Jonormale është mënyra se si Ju silleni në këtë situatë. Akti i fshehjes se realitetit ndaj bashkëshortit tuaj është një veprim që kërkon shumë energji dhe është i dënuar që të zbulohet herëdo kurdo. Momenti i zbulimit do të përcillet, sipas të gjitha gjasav,e me zbrazje të pakontrolluar të energjisë së mëllefit, që mund të shkojë deri në agresivitet të pakontrolluar dhe do tu shkaktojë një shkallë të lartë të rezignimit dhe zhgënjimit që para së gjithash do të përcillet me ndjenjën reale të insuficiencës morale dhe do tu bëjë shumë të palumtur.
Këshilla ime në këtë rast do të ishte kjo:
-	Kërkoni të bisedoni me bashkëshortin tuaj dhe shfrytëzoni rastin ti shprehni pakënaqësitë tuaja në mënyrë të qetë dhe kritike;
-	shfrytëzoni rastin të ndëgjoni edhe rrëfimin e tij; 
-	tregoni gatishmëri për vetëkritikë dhe kooperim të sinqertë në cdo sferë: si në raportet seksuale, të ekonomisë familjare dhe të raporteve me rrethin tuaj shoqëror;
-	në mënyrë të civilizuar dhe të qetë sugjeroni për rrezikun e shkatërrimit të familjes, në këtë kontekst gjeni momentin ta alarmoni për rrezikun nga kërkimi i raporteve jashtëmartesore. 
-	Provoni ta motivoni të bëni një konsultmin tek ndonjë psikoteapeut që merret me psikoterapi sistemike (Terapeut familjar);
Nëse të gjitha këto përpjekje dështojnë atëherë para se të kërkoni lidhje jashtëmartesore është mirë të bëni kërkesën zyrtare për ndarje, ngase një fjalë e urtë thotë: Duhet bërë cdo gjë të mundur për shpëtimin e familjes- edhe ndarja është shpëtim, ngase përmes këtij akti  partnerët e sidomos fëmijët do të kursehen prej traumave të panevojshme, të cilat do të ndikojnë shumë negativisht në ndërtimin e personaliteteve të tyre.

----------


## Psikiatria

Përse e tradhëtova burrin

Jam 32 vjeçe dhe jetoj me familje në Belgjikë (në një paralagje të
Brukselit). Jam martuar në Kosovë para dhjetë vitesh. Jam martuar me
dëshirën time dhe vetë e kam zgjedhur burrin tim. Unë e kam dashur shumë
burrin tim. I kushtohesha atij plotësisht, por ai vazhdimisht më
keqtrajtonte, më rrihte. Arsyeja ishte se sa ishim në Kosovë kishte
shumë të shtira nga familja e tij, sidomos nga motra e madhe e cila mua
kurrë nuk me ka dashur. Në ditëlindje të tij unë bëja gjithçka që të
dilte sa më mirë, ia thirrja motrat, prindet, njerëzit e tij, mundohesha
të tregohem e kujdesshme, ndërkaq ndodhte që ai as nuk vinte atë ditë në
shtëpi fare. Unë ia fala atij vitet më të bukura të jetës sime. Por ai
nuk i vlerësoi ato.
Pas shtatë vjetesh martesë, për shkak të luftes erdhem në Belgjikë, ku
na ndihmoi që të vendosemi një shok i tij i studimeve. Mendova se tash
më në fund do të kryhen vuajtjet e mia dhe me burrin të cilin e pata
zgjedhë me dashuri do të jetojmë në raporte normale. Ai vazhdoi edhe më
tutje të sillet me mua ashpër dhe pa ndjenja. Vazhdimisht me thoshte se
unë ia kam shkatërrua atij jetën, sepse i kam krijuar shumë probleme në
Kosovë. Tash shpesh ziheshim, sepse nga ndihmat dhe nga puna që herë pas
herë e bënte në një firmë, nuk tepronin para për t'i dërguar familjes.
Më në fund pas dhjetë vjetësh  martesë e tradhtova burrin tim.
Kjo ndodhi krejt rastesisht, derisa isha në një familje që i kam farefis
ku kisha shkuar për të uruar fejesën e vajzes së tyre. E luta t'im shoq
të vijë me mua, por ai kurrë nuk ka pasur kuptim për gjëra të tilla. Aty
ishte një shok i djalit të kusherires me të cilen atë ditë disa herë na
ra të bisedojmë kur unë dilja nga dhoma për të ndez cigare, sepse brenda
askush nuk pinte duhan. Ai kuptoi se ku banoja dhe ma mori edhe numrin e
telefonit. Dy ditë pas këtij takimi, ai me thirri kur nuk e kisha burrin
në shtepi dhe unë, nuk e di as vetë përse, por dola të shihem me te.
Shkuam të një pompë e benzines jashtë qytetit ku ishte një hotel dhe ai
më parë e kishte rezervuar  aty një dhomë. Atë ditë kam qenë si e dehur
dhe pasi kemi pirë diçka në restoran, jam pajtuar që të shkojmë në
dhomë. Dy orë kemi qendruar në dhomë. Orën e parë unë nuk jam pajtuar të
kemi marrëdhenie seksuale, por pasi e kam munduar shumë atë dhe vetën,
dikur kam lëshuar pe. Pas shumë vitesh kam përjetuar kënaqësi në shtrat
sikur në fillim kur e doja t'im shoq. Gati kisha harruar se si është të
jeshë femër.
Ai djaloshi i cili është dy vjet më i ri se sa unë, kam përshtypjen se
nuk ka ndonjë interes në mua, pos seksit. Me te jemi takuar në të
njëjtin vend edhe dy herë të tjera, por para një muaji i kam ndërprerë
kontaktet me te, duke i dhënë të kuptoj se unë dua ta ruaj martesën nga
e cila i kam dy fëmijë. Ai ka insistuar që ta vazhdojmë lidhjen tonë,
duke me bërë komplimente se si jam një femër e krijuar për mashkull, se
si kam trup të bukur, gjoks të rrallë, etj. Mirëpo interesimi i tij
është vetëm për trupin tim. Unë nuk arrita ta dua këtë djalë, edhepse me
te përjetova kënaqësi që me mungonin në shtrat. Unë mendoj se nuk jam më
në gjendje askend ta dua. Burrin që aq shumë e doja, ai më rrihte dhe
ishte shumë i keq, prandaj ka vite që e urrej. Mirëpo në anën tjetër po
vuaj përse e tradhëtova. Jam vazhdimisht e dëshpëruar, pa vullnet për
punë as për jetë. Mezi u dal në krye obligimeve në familje dhe ka ditë
që as nuk arrij të ngrihem nga shtrati. Kam qenë të mjeku dhe i kam bërë
disa analiza të cilat kanë dalë mirë. Kështu më nuk me jetohet. Ç'të bëj
më tej?
Alisa, G. Belgjikë



Martesa është Institucion i cili ndërton kornizat e njër raporti të sinqertë në mes dy njerëzve të gjinisë së kundërt apo edhe te njëjtë. Në këtë institucion, në shoqëritë e civilizuara hyhet atëherë kur krijohen rrethanat që garantojnë një qëndrueshmëri të saj. Përkundër këtyre primesave shoqëria bashkëkohore po konfrontohet gjithnjë e më shumë me problemin e shkapërderdhjes së raporteve martesore. Përkundër raporteve konzervative ,me të cilat karakterizohet institucioni i martesës në shoqërinë shqiptare, me krenari mund të themi se ndarja si mënyrë e zgjidhjes së problemve brënda-martesore pasqyron fenomenin më të rrallë në krahasim me civilizimet tjera europiane. 
Në rastin tuaj është fjala për një problem dhe pasojat e tij. Nga mënyra se si shpreheni mund të konstatoj se është fjala për një diskrepancë ndërmjet pritjeve tuaja nga institucioni martesor dhe nga realiteti që krijohet pas hyrjes në këtë institucion. Mosdetalizimi i shkaqeve të agresivitetit të bashkëshortit tuaj flet në favor të konstatimit se edhe Ju nuk jeni engjull në këtë konflikt dhe se provoni të justifikoni veprimet tuaja. Ështe e drejtë e secilit njeri ti distribuojë ndjenjat e veta në drejtimin e duhur, normalisht duke përfillur normat shoqërore.
Gënjeshtra dhe mashtrimi janë dy kualitete morale që në cdo shoqëri dënohen si të tilla.
Nuk është asgjë jo- normale nëse nuk e doni bahkëshortin tuaj dhe nuk do te ishte asgjë jonormale të kërkoni zgjidhje alternative. Jonormale është mënyra se si Ju silleni në këtë situatë. Akti i fshehjes se realitetit ndaj bashkëshortit tuaj është një veprim që kërkon shumë energji dhe është i dënuar që të zbulohet herëdo kurdo. Momenti i zbulimit do të përcillet, sipas të gjitha gjasav,e me zbrazje të pakontrolluar të energjisë së mëllefit, që mund të shkojë deri në agresivitet të pakontrolluar dhe do tu shkaktojë një shkallë të lartë të rezignimit dhe zhgënjimit që para së gjithash do të përcillet me ndjenjën reale të insuficiencës morale dhe do tu bëjë shumë të palumtur.
Këshilla ime në këtë rast do të ishte kjo:
-	Kërkoni të bisedoni me bashkëshortin tuaj dhe shfrytëzoni rastin ti shprehni pakënaqësitë tuaja në mënyrë të qetë dhe kritike;
-	shfrytëzoni rastin të ndëgjoni edhe rrëfimin e tij; 
-	tregoni gatishmëri për vetëkritikë dhe kooperim të sinqertë në cdo sferë: si në raportet seksuale, të ekonomisë familjare dhe të raporteve me rrethin tuaj shoqëror;
-	në mënyrë të civilizuar dhe të qetë sugjeroni për rrezikun e shkatërrimit të familjes, në këtë kontekst gjeni momentin ta alarmoni për rrezikun nga kërkimi i raporteve jashtëmartesore. 
-	Provoni ta motivoni të bëni një konsultmin tek ndonjë psikoteapeut që merret me psikoterapi sistemike (Terapeut familjar);
Nëse të gjitha këto përpjekje dështojnë atëherë para se të kërkoni lidhje jashtëmartesore është mirë të bëni kërkesën zyrtare për ndarje, ngase një fjalë e urtë thotë: Duhet bërë cdo gjë të mundur për shpëtimin e familjes- edhe ndarja është shpëtim, ngase përmes këtij akti  partnerët e sidomos fëmijët do të kursehen prej traumave të panevojshme, të cilat do të ndikojnë shumë negativisht në ndërtimin e personaliteteve të tyre.

----------


## Psikiatria

Ai që dëshiron të ketë diçka që nuk ka pasur kurrë, duhet të bëj diçka  që nuk ka bërë kurrë.

----------


## Psikiatria

Natën e akuzojmë vetëm për shkak të errësirës
Errësirën për shkak të ngjyrës së errët
Drita është Dritë
shpirti kërkon qetësin e tij 
zemra hedh gjakun në arterie 
venët ja kthejnë kusurin e varfëruar 
PADREJTËSI
I premtojmë njëri-tjetrit 
se jemi njerëz
harrojmë të pyesim kafshët
cka mendojnë për shtazët njerëzore
edhe një herë 
PADREJTËSI
Dita me dritë mbulon natën
me dritën, dritën, natën dhe errësirën e saj
edhe njëherë 
PADREJTESI
Unë dhe TI përpiqemi t'i nuancojmë të bukurat 
e NATËS DHE DITËS
mendojmë
se na duan 
mendojnë për ne
Shizofreni
Deja vu..deja veçu
edhe njëherë 
PADREJTËSI
athua ka dikund DASHURI?!

----------


## Albi

Pershendetje...

Pa dashure te ofendoje sdo e besoja dot qe munde ta kesh bere dicka te tille dhe ta hedhesh ketu ne forume ku mund ta lexojne me mijera vet ndoshta ti do te thuash qe se kam problem sepse  se din kush jam po mendimi im eshte meqense ti behet fjale qe je ber pishman per ate qe ke ber mire eshte ta harrosh ate gje dhe jo ta kujtosh gjithmon

----------


## Psikiatria

Shikonja një ditë një njeri me shkop të bardhë si e truponte rrugën i qetë dhe "syhapur", por i vendosur të marshonte drejt qëllimit të tij. Papritmas vie një veturë, pak metra pa e goditur fishkëllon sirena dhe ulurima e frenjëve. I verbuari shpëton, shpëton dhe nuk lëviz nga vëndi apo ndërmerr hapin që do të ndërmerrte edhe pa këtë ulurimë dhe trishtimë që e bëri vozitësi i automjetit. Vozitësi del si i tërbuar nga makina dhe e shtyn të verbuarin, bërtet dhe përcjell me kurreshtje reakcionet e kalimtarëve të rastit që ishin grumbulluar dhe sodisnin se ç'ndodhte. Mënyra si sillej vozitësi më tmerroi dhe bllokoi cdo ndjenjë për të ndihmuar që në këto raste do ta kishte bërë çdonjeri  Sikur pa ditur se cka doja t'i thoja vërejta se kisha kaluar turmën dhe gjendesha para vozitësit: një njeri me kravatë, me kostyme dhe me flokë të lyera me levandë. Garderoba dhe maska e levanduar më lënin përshtypjen sikur të gjendesha pranë një kreature të shëmtuar nga e cila ndokush ishte munduar të ndërtojë një dardalec që të  mashtrohen fëmijët sa për t'i mërdhirë duartë. 
Nuk di ç'mendova por më kujtohet përafërsisht pyetja naive të cilën ja parashtrova, "ç'ju bëri ky njeri që e shtyrët, nuk e shihni se është i verbër?!"
-"Nuk e shihni se edhe unë kam stres dhe nëse nuk arrijë për pesë minuta në punë do të më përzënë e do të më ngelin familja në rrugë?!", -"Jo nuk e shoh...ju përgjigja", -"edhe ju qenkeni të verbër!", - nuk gjeta formë revanshimi, por gjeta forcë ta pyes: "po ju nuk shihni se ishit duke e shkelur këtë të verbër?!- i thash pak si me pezëm dhe pritja përgjigjen e tij: "Jo, nuk e kam parë..vërejta vetëm shkopin e tij"...duke u munduar t'i shmangem eskalimit të Konflikti ika duke medituar se sheh dikush apo jo dhe mu rikujtua romani i nobelistit portugez Jose Saramgo "Qyteti i të verbërve".
Sa vlen e tëra në shërimin e kësaj lufte amorale për fitimin e kafshatës. Tërë çështja u banalizua kur pash se edhe unë isha vonuar për të arrirë në cakun tim..asaj radhe pata fat...nuk takova njeriun me shkop të bardhë, por takova shumë të verbër..ika se më pret kujdestaria. KAM STRES.

----------


## Psikiatria

Ne mendojmë shumë rrallë për atë që posedojmë e gjithmonë për atë që na mungon

Një mik i mirëfillt është ai që te merr dorën dhe ta prek zemrën

Ne mendojmë shumë rrallë për atë që posedojmë e gjithmonë për atë që na mungon

Mos qaj nëse kalon diçka, qesh për faktin që ka ndodhur

Sa më saktësisht që planifikon aq më brutalisht do të takosh rastësinë

Cdo gjë që ndodh, ndodh nga një shkak i caktuar

Mos u lodh shumë, sepse gjërat më të bukura ndodhin atëherë kur më së paku i pret

----------


## Psikiatria

Informata për pacientët
dhe familjarët e tyre

Çka ndodhë në tru gjatë një depresioni ?

Çka janë depresionet ?
Çka nuk janë depresionet ?
Depresioni dhe dhimbjet trupore
Si dallohet një depresion ?
Ndjenjat e fajit  shenja të depresionit
Depresioni  një sëmurje e shpeshtë
Depresioni  një sëmurje e rrezikshme për jetë
Kur ekziston rreziku i suicidit ?
Ndihma e shpejtë gjatë krizave
Bashkëjetesa me pacientët depresivë
Trajtimi i depresioneve
Trajtimi parandalues i depresioneve
Kohëzgjatja e trajtimit  kohëzgjatja e sëmurjes

 Depresioni është një sëmundje që duhet të
kuptohet seriozisht, ai shoqërohet mes tjerash me
disponim të pikëlluar, gjendje frike, shqetësim të
brendshëm, pengesa në të menduarit dhe në
gjumë. Ai karakterizohet përmes çrregullimit të
metabolizmit në tru.

 Depresion nuk është pikëllimi ose disponimi i
pikëlluar, për shembull pas një humbjeje të
rëndë.
 Depresivët nuk mund të gëzohen dhe kanë
vështirësi të mëdha që ti marrin edhe vendimet
e thjeshta.
 Depresionet shoqërohen shpeshherë me dhimbje
trupore rezistente.

 Depresionet munden të dallohen kryesisht me
ndihmën e pyetjeve të qëlluara.

 Ndjenjat e paarsyeshme të fajit bëjnë pjesë në
she-njat kryesore të një depresioni.

 Tek disa njerëz, më shpesh tek burrat, një
depresion mund të tregohet edhe krejt ndryshe.
Në vend të pikëllimit dhe mbylljes këta persona
reagojnë me agresivitet, zemërim dhe/ose
konsumim të shtuar të alkoolit. Nën rrethana të
caktuara ata ushtrojnë sport në mënyrë shumë të
tepruar, ndihen të stre-suar dhe të djegur.

 Depresivët, sikurse të gjithë njerëzit e sëmurë
rëndë, kanë nevojë për mirëkuptimin dhe
përkrahjen nga rrethi i tyre.

 Depresionet janë të shërueshme. Për trajtim
qëndrojnë në dispozicion barna që ndriçojnë
disponimin (antidepresivët) dhe forma të ndryshe
të terapisë përmes bisedave.

 Antidepresivët nuk ndikojnë menjëherë.
Kryesisht kalojnë disa ditë e deri disa javë deri
tek përmirësimi i dhimbjeve.


Depresionet
Njohja  shërimi
1
 Antidepresivët trajtojnë shenjat (simptomet) e
depresionit. Andaj ato duhet të mirren për aq
kohë sa zgjat sëmurja.
 Depresionet që shpeshherë riparaqiten mund të
trajtohen në mënyrë parandaluese.
 Depresionet shpesh janë shkaqe të veprimeve
suicide (suicid = vetëvrasje). Rreziku suicid mund
të dallohet me kohë dhe të rrezikuarit nga suicidi
duhet sa më shpejt që mundet të shkojnë në
trajtim mjekësor.
 Për të rrezikuarit nga suicidi krahas këshillimit
nga mjeku shtëpiak ose specialisti qëndrojnë në
dispozicion qendra të intervenimit krizor,
shërbime psikosociale ose përkujdesja e
përshpirtshme përmes telefonit.
(paraqitje e thjeshtuar)
shëndosh depresiv
qeliza A qeliza A
aktivizim aktivizim i
normal i zbogluar i
neurotransmetuesit neurotransmetuesit
serotoninë serotoninë
bartje e mirë bartje e keqe
Place of transfer
receptor receptor
qeliza B qeliza B
vendi i bartjes vendi i bartjes
qeliza B qeliza B
Çka ndodh në tru gjatë një depresioni ?
2
Depresionet janë gjendje të sëmura, gjatë të
cilave vjen deri tek një mërzi e pikëlluar e lidhur
me gjendje frike, shqetësim i brendshëm si edhe
pengesa në të menduarit dhe në gjumë. Të
menduarit është i ngadalësuar dhe sillet kryesisht
rreth një teme, domethënë rreth asaj, se sa keq
është, se sa e dëshprueshme është situata e
tanishme dhe sa e pashpresë është ardhmëria.
Shumë pacientë kanë ndjenja faji dhe mendime të
mëkatimit, të cilat mund të ngriten deri në gjendje
të vërteta. Flasim edhe për detyrim të brengosjes,
sepse detyrimisht mendohet përherë rreth
mendimeve të njëjta negative. Pengesat në gjumë
në njërën anë shprehen në vështirësi për të fjetur,
në një sjellje të penguar të fjetjes pa ndërprerje
me zgjuarje të përsëritur dhe në anën tjetër me
zgjuarje të hershme.
Për këtë arsye gjumi përjetohet si i pamjaftueshëm
dhe shumë sipërfaqësor dhe në mëngjes nuk sjell
freskim. Madja mëngjesi është shpesh koha më e
keqe për pacientët depresiv, pasi që kryesisht në
mëngjes ndihen veçanërisht keq. Kah dreka gjendja
mund të përmirësohet dhe në mbrëmje të jetë
relativisht e durueshme. Kjo ndjenjë veçanërisht e
mjerueshme në mëngjes pas zgjimit quhet ulje e
mëngjesit.
Secili disponim i pikëlluar nuk është depresion.
Depresionet dallohen nga pikëllimi ashtu që
depresivët janë të paaftë që të gëzohen rreth
diçkaje dhe kanë edhe vështirësitë më të mëdha të
marrin vendime. Shpesh nuk munden për asgjë më
të vendosin dhe qysh në mëngjes nuk dijnë se a
duhet të ngriten apo të qëndrojnë të shtrirë.
Ky dallim mes pikëllimit dhe depresionit mund të
vërehet, nëse mirret pjesë në një varrim si person
relativisht pak i prekur nga rasti i pikëllimit.
Nganjëherë përjetohet që farefisi i afërt pranë
varrit gati ligështohen, mirëpo një orë më vonë
gjatë drekës së përmortshme kur flitet për jetën e
të vdekurit e ndoshta kur dikush madje tregon
edhe një anekdotë nga jeta e të vdekurit, atëherë
farefisi mund të buzëqeshin, ndonjëherë madje
edhe të qeshin.
Kjo për depresivët e rëndë nuk do të ishte e
mundshme. Ata nuk do të ishin në gjendje të
ndiejnë gëzim apo kënaqësi. Përderisa depresivët
kryesisht nuk mund të vendosin, tek të pikëlluarit
përjetojmë që kohë të shkurtë pas rastit të
pikëllimit mund të marrin vendime befasisht të
shpejta dhe të qarta. Një njeri i pikëlluar mundet
edhe të argëtohet, ndërsa një njeri i depresionuar
rëndë nuk mundet.
Depresionet shfaqet shpesh me dhimbje trupore, të
cilat kryesisht janë mjaft rezistente. Këtu bëjnë
pjesë dhimbjet e kokës, të qafës, të kryqeve,
dhimbjet në krahë dhe këmbë, ndjenja shtypjeje
në hapësirën e krahërorit, ndjenja se nuk mundet
të mirret frymë tërësisht (e cila shpesh përjetohet
sikur të ishte një gur i rëndë në gjoks), dhimbje të
paqarta në zemër, vështirësi në tretje (ose në
formë të diarres ose të kapsllëkut), mundim me
dhimbje në pjesën e lukthit dhe gjendje e
dhimbjeve spezmodike (me ngërçe) në bark.
Këto dhimbje trupore mund të qëndrojnë në vijë të
parë në atë masë që pas dhimbjeve shpirtërore
shpe-shherë ato as që mund të dallohen. Si pacienti
ashtu edhe farefisi shumë shpesh mendojnë se
bëhet fjalë për vuajtje trupore. Gjatë analizave
mjekësore pastaj zakonisht nuk mundet të
vërtetohet ndonjë diagnozë e sëmundjes trupore,
d.m.th. nuk mundet të gjindet asnjë shkak trupor
për këto dhimbje. Vetëm një bisedë rreth gjendjes
shpirtërore mund të sjell sqarim. Pran-daj në raste
të tilla flasim edhe për depresione të ma-skuara
ose larvuara, sepse depresionet fshehen pas
simptomeve trupore sikurse pas një maske ose një
larve. Kjo situatë shpeshherë vështirësohet në atë
mënyrë që këta pacientë i përmbahen asaj se janë
fizikisht të sëmurë, sepse e ndiejnë si dobësi apo
turp që të vua-jnë nga një sëmundje psikike. Nëse
këtyre pacientëve u thuhet, se në të vërtetë nuk
janë fizikisht por shpir-tërisht të sëmurë, kjo mund
të sjell reagime zemërimi dhe ofendimi. E pastaj
dëgjohen akuza, se pacienti trajtohet si një
hipokondër ose histerik, çka ai në të vërtetë nuk
është.
Çka janë depresionet ?
Çka nuk janë
depresionet ?
Depresioni dhe dhimbjet
trupore
3
Për të arritur këtu deri tek gjurma e vërtetë,
prefero-het që të mendohet për këto pyetje:
 A ekziston ende mundësia, që të gëzohet?
 A është si më parë lehtë që të mirren vendime?
 A është keqësuar disponimi para se të
paraqiteshin këto dhimbje trupore, ose a është
keqësuar disponi-mi pas paraqitjes së
ankimeve?
 A ekzistojnë gjendje të frikës?
 A ekzistojnë pengesa në fjetje, gjumë pa
ndërprerje ose në zgjuarje?
 A është gjendja në mëngjes më e keqe sesa në
mbrëmje?
 A janë paraqitur depresione, suicide ose
alkoolizëm në familje tek farefisi i gjakut?
 A kanë ekzistuar më parë ndonjëherë periudha
me gjendje të ngjajshme ose periudha me
çrregullim de-presiv ose edhe aktivitet i
veçantë, të cilat janë pa-raqitur me ndonjë
ndjenjë fati?
Vështirësi të veçanta për pacientët depresivë
paraqiten me tjerash edhe përmes asaj që ata
mendojnë, se personalisht janë të prekur nga një
fatkeqësi e njëhershme dhe se ndjenja të tilla faji
ose mendime suicidi nuk ka askush tjetër. Andaj
është shumë e rëndësishme që ata janë vërtet të
sëmurë dhe prandaj ndihen kaq keq, sepse dikur
janë bërë të fajshëm dhe ndjenjat e fajit janë
simptome të kësaj sëmundjeje.
Depresivëve duhet tu bëhet e vetëdijshme, se
depresionet bëjnë pjesë tek sëmundjet më të
shpeshta. Sipas vlerësimeve të Organizatës
Botërore të Shëndetësisë në secilën ditë nga
depresionet vuajnë 3-5 % e popullsisë botërore.
Këta janë çdo ditë 120-200 milionë njerëz.
Mundësia që gjatë jetës të sëmuhet nga një
depresion vlerësohet në 20-30 %, d.m.th. çdo i
treti prej nesh me gjasë kurdoherë në jetën e tij
do të sëmuret nga një depresion i rëndë. Nga
çrregullimet depresive të lehta e të kalueshme nuk
mbetet i kursyer asnjë njeri.
Një problem veçanërisht të rrezikshëm paraqet
prirja për vetëvrasje. Prirja e suicidit tek
depresivët vjen nga ndjenja e mungesës së
rrugëdaljes, pesimizmit absolut dhe mungesa e
shpresës. Depresionet bëjnë pjesë tek shkaqet më
të shpeshta për veprime suicide, qofshin ato
suicide apo tentime suicidi.
Prandaj është e rëndësishme që tek secili depresiv
të dihet, se sa i madh është rreziku i suicidit. Më së
miri mund të provohet ai të vlerësohet ashtu që
pacientët drejtëpërsëdrejti të pyeten për këtë se
sa intensivisht dhe sa shpesh mendojnë në suicid.
Kohë të gjatë është përfaqësuar mendimi, se me
depresivët nuk duhet të bisedohet për këtë temë,
sepse përmes kësaj atyre u sillet ndërmend ideja
që të mendojnë në suicid. Kjo është krejtësisht e
gabuar, sepse secili depresiv mendon së paku në
mundësinë dhe zakonisht e ndien si lehtësim, nëse
mundet të flet rreth kësaj.

*Si dallohet një depresion ?*Ndjenja e fajit  shenja të
depresionit
Depresioni  një sëmurje
e shpeshtë
Depresioni  një sëmurje
e rrezikshme për jetë
4
Udhëzime të tjera për të vlerësuar rrezikun mund
të mirren, nëse personat e prekur nga kjo pyeten,
se në përgithësi a mendojnë në mundësinë e një
suicidi apo a kanë edhe parafytyrime konkrete se si
do ta bënin këtë. Sa më konkrete që të jenë
parafytyrimet, aq më i madh është rreziku. Ky
rrezik është edhe më i madh, nëse personat
përkatës veçmë kanë bërë përgatitje, për shembull
tek mjekët e ndryshëm kanë marrë receta për
barna për gjumë ose janë furnizuar me një armë
apo me një litar.
Profesori Erwin Ringel ka përshkruar tri shenja të
rëndësishme, të cilat tregojnë një prirje të veçantë
për suicid:

1. Ngushtia
Pacientët përkatës ndjehen në një situatë të
ngush-tuar, nga e cila vështirë mund të dalin. Ata
edhe në mendime merren gjithnjë me këtë
problematikë e edhe në marrëdhëniet
ndërnjerëzore ndiejnë një ngushti, ashtu që
gjithnjë e më shumë izolohen dhe vetmohen.
2. Kthesa e agresionit
Ajo përbëhet nga ajo që njerëzit, të cilët vuajnë
nga agresionet dhe këtë nga arsyet e ndryshme nuk
munden ta shfaqin apo diskutojnë, këtë agresion të
frenuar e drejtojnë kundër vetëvetes.

3. Fantazitë e vdekjes
Njerëzit e rrezikuar nga suicidi në mendimet e tyre
mirren me mundësitë e ndryshme të vetëvrasjes
ose edhe parafytyrojnë se si do të pikëlloheshin të
afërmit pasi që ata ndonjë ditë do të jenë të
vdekur. Ata munden të bëjnë edhe parafytyrimin e
varrimit të vet. Nëse ekzistojnë fantazi të tilla të
vdekjes, atëherë është me rëndësi që të pyeten, se
këto fantazi a krijohen vetëdijshëm apo a
imponohen ato pa dëshirë. Sa më shumë që të
imponohen ide të tilla, aq më i madh është rreziku.
Pasi që mendimet e suicidit dhe qëllimet e suicidit
janë shumë të shpeshta, kuptohet vetvetiu se të
gjithë këta pacientë nuk munden të trajtohen në
spital. Por, është tejet e rëndësishme që atyre tu
ofrohet sa më shpejt një trajtim mjekësor, sepse
munden të trajtohen jo vetëm disponimi depresiv,
por në mënyrë speciale edhe këto mendime dhe
qëllime suicide. Prandaj është shumë e
rëndësishme që depresivët të binden për të shkuar
tek mjeku ose së paku për të thirrë në telefon
anonimisht kujdesin e përshpirtshëm ose një
qendër intervenimi krizor ose një Shërbim
Psikosocial. Këto institucione gjenden në zgjerim e
sipër. Numrat e telefonave të tyre mund të merren
tek mjeku gje-gjësisht në librin vendës të
telefonave.

1. Pacientët depresivë janë njerëz të sëmurë, të
cilët nuk janë as dembelë, as histerikë e as
hipokondrikë.

2. Pasi që tek depresionet bëhet fjalë për
sëmundje, të cilat janë të trajtueshme dhe të
shërueshme, është e rëndësishme që depresivët
mundësisht shpejt të trajtohen nga mjeku.
3. Pasi që pacientët depresivë kanë vështirësitë më
të mëdha për të marrë vendime, gjatë sëmurjes
ata nuk duhet të detyrohen për marrjen e
vendimeve. Ata pas kalimit të depresionit për këto
do të pendoheshin prapë.

4. Nuk ka kurrfarë kuptimi që depresivët, e para së
gjithash depresivët e rëndë gjatë sëmurjes të
dërgohen në kurim apo pushim, sepse ata atje edhe
më shumë do të vetmoheshin, ashtu që do të kishin
kohë që të gërryejnë rreth fatkeqësisë iluzore të
tyre. Kjo e zmadhon rrezikimin nga suicidi. Kjo nuk
vlen për pacientët pas sëmurjes së tejkaluar (shiko
pikën 8).

5. Depresivët nuk kanë vullnet, prandaj është e
pakuptim që të apelohet në vullnetin e tyre.
Përmes apeleve të tilla gjendja mundet madje të
keqësohet, sepse pacientët atëherë bëhen të
vetëdijshëm, se nuk kanë vullnet, nga e cila vuajnë
në mënyrë të veçantë. Poashtu nuk ka kuptim nga
këta njerëz të kërkohet që të mbledhin veten ose
të nxiten për aktivitete të veçanta. Ata këtë e
përjetojnë vetëm si mundim.
Kur ekziston rreziku i vetëvrasjes
Ndihma e shpejtë gjatë
krizave
Bashkëjetesa me pacientët
depresivë
5
6. Për pacientët është e rëndësishme që të afërmit
e tyre ti përforcojnë për ti marrë rregullisht
barnat dhe eventualisht duhet këtë ta mbikqyrin
në mënyrë diskrete. Që pacientët të këshillohen që
të mos marrin barnat e tyre, mund të jetë e
rrezikshme për jetë. Në lidhje me këtë është e
rëndësishme të përmendet, se antidepresivët nuk
shpiejnë deri tek varëshmëria nga barnat.
7. Rreth rrezikimit nga suicidi duhet të flitet hapur
me depresivët, sepse vetëm kështu mund të
krijohet një pasqyrë rreth rrezikut të vërtetë.
Megjithatë duhet të mirret parasysh se të
rrezikuarit e rëndë nga suicidi tentojnë të
mbulojnë ose të fshehin qëllimet e tyre, sepse
kanë frikë se do të pengohen në zbatimin e tyre.
Pacientët e rrezikuar rëndë nga suicidi për këtë
arsye duhet të trajtohen në spital.
Është e rëndësishme që të pranohet gjendja e
depresivëve ashtu siç e përshkruajnë. Nëse
dëshirohet që pacientët depresivë të binden, se
janë më mirë se sa që ndjehen, kështu vetëm
humbet besimi i tyre. Depre-sionet janë sëmurje të
rënda ashtu që pas kalimit të depresionit është
plotësisht e drejtë që ata të dërgohen në kurime
ose në pushime. Por siç u tha, jo gjatë
depresioneve, por pas depresioneve.
Që nga zbulimi i barnava që ndriçojnë disponimin,
të ashtuquajturat antidepresivë, depresionet e çdo
lloji munden të trajtohen edhe në mënyrë
medikamentoze. Kjo është njëra nga mundësitë e
trajtimit që veprojnë më intensivisht dhe më
shpejtë.
Antidepresivët e ndryshëm ndikojnë në mënyra të
ndryshme tek njerëzit e ndryshëm. Nëse ilaçi i
shkruar pas disa javësh sipas mendimit tuaj ndikon
tejet pak ose ka reaksione tejet të pakëndshme,
mos ngurroni që të flitni me mjekun për këtë. Falë
lajmërimit tuaj ai mund të zgjedhë një ilaç më të
përshtatshëm.
Krahas terapisë medikamentoze rëndësi e veçantë i
kushtohet formave të ndryshme të terapisë
biseduese.
Gjatë rrjedhës periodike ose edhe me paraqitje
mania-ko-depresive të depresioneve mund të
kryhet jo vetëm një trajtim, por edhe një
profilaksë  një trajtim pa-randalues. Për këtë
qëllim përdoren para së gjithash
lidhje të litiumit. Tek disa forma të sëmurjeve
depresi-ve, tek depresionet që paraqiten
periodikisht, preven-tivisht angazhohen edhe
antidepresivë.
Antidepresivët nuk ndikojnë menjëherë. Kryesisht
kalojnë disa ditë deri disa javë deri tek fillimi i
ndikimit.
Depresionet mund të zgjasin me javë dhe muaj.
Prandaj mund të jetë e nevojshme marrja e
rregulltë e barnave edhe për një kohë të gjatë.
Mjeku juaj do të shqyrtojë me ju kohëzgjatjen
eventuale të trajtimit si dhe në rastin e nevojshëm
edhe parandalimin e rishfa-qjes së sëmundjes.

----------


## Psikiatria

BASHKEJETESA

Mendoj se BASHKEJETESA jashtëmartesore është një fenomen i kohës, produkt i modernizimit te jetës dhe mënyrë konstrukcioniste e rregullimit të raporteve të seksualizuara (mashkull-femër, femër-femër apo mashkull- mashkull) dhe sie e tillë duhet pranuar në konceptin e sjelljeve normale të shoqërisë së sotme. 
Në perëndim kjo formë e jetesës po zë gjithnjë e më shumë vend ngase kushton më lirë, ruan individualitetin e partnerëve dhe është me e lehtëpër t'u divorcuar. 
Unë jam për këtë formë të Jetesës.

----------


## Psikiatria

Lufta si fenomen katastrofal që shkaktohet nga njeriu dhe qëpër viktimë zgjedh vetëvehten e tij me tmerrin dhe lemerinë e saj shkakton dëmtime psiqike që karakterizohen me ëndërra të tmerrshme, flashback (përjetime të përsëritura të ngjarjeve tmerruese) dhe me një ngasmueshmëri të tepruar (Arousal). 
Secili prej shqiptarve kudoqofshin ata është konfrontuar në mënyrë direkte apo indirekte me pasojat e luftës. Dëshironi të konstatoni se a ka lënë pasoja edhe ke ju?! Atëherë plotësoni këtë teest!

Testimi i Syndromës Posttraumatike (PTSD)
Impact of Event Scale sipas Horowitz-it
Këto deklarata u formuluan nga personat që kishin përjetuar një ngjarje traumatike. Ju lutem përgjigjuni këtyre pyetjeve, në atë mënyrë që ,të mundoheni ti vëni në lidhje me përjetimin tuaj traumatizues. Kryqëzoni rubrikat që i përgjigjen përjetimit Tuaj në shtatë ditët e fundit. Përgjigjuni, Ju lutem, çdo pyetjeje!



Aspak


  rrallë

nganjëherë


shpesh


1. Cdo formë e kujtimeve në ngjarjen traumatike ringjall sërish ndjenjat e atëhershme.				
2. Unë kisha vështirësi të më zë gjumi dhe të flë, ngase  përjetoj Fotografitë dhe mendimet që kanë të bëjnë me ngjarjen traumatike.				

3.Përjetimet tjera i ngjanin shumë ngjarjes së përjetuar traumatike.				

4. Unë mendoja për atë moment edhe atëherë kur provoj të mos e bëj një gjë të tillë.				

5. Unë mundohesha ta ndrydh shqetësimin tim kur më shkonte më rikujtohej ajo ngjarje.				

6. Kisha ndjenjën se përetimi nuk ishte real dhe nuk kishte ndodhur fare.				

7.Unë provoja të mos mendoja për atë ngjarje				
8. E kisha të qartë se ndjenjat e mija kishin akoma një lidhje me ngjarjen e përjetuar, mirëpo nuk mundesha të kujdesesha për ti ndryshuar				
9.Për shkak të këtij përjetimi kisha rënie dhe ngritje shumë intenzive emocionale. 				
10. Mondohesha ti shlyeja nga kujtesa kujtimet që më lidhnin me ngjarjen e përjetuar.				
11. Unë ëndërroja për ngjarjen e përjetuar.				
12. Mundohesha ti shmangem mundësisë për të folur për ngjarjen e përjetuar.				
13. Kur mendoja për ngjarjen më duket se më ishin mpirë ndjenjat				

0 pikë për kolonën aspak
1 pikë për kolonën rrallë
3 pikë për kolonën nganjëherë
5 pikë për kolonën shpesh

Gjithsejt 00-08 pikë             pa  relevancë klinike
              09-25 piikë              forma e lehtë e PTSD-së
              26-43 pikë               Forma mesatare
  mbi 43 pikë             Forma e rëndë e PTSD-së

----------


## angeldust

Meditim dhe sensibilizim:

http://www.petervanbeek.com/

Shifni pak ate lidhjen me foto "Psychiatry in Albania" tek kjo faqja me siper.

Plus, njerez, c'ndodh valle me te drejtat e te semureve per te qene private, anonime? Apo gjejne shesh e bejne pershesh fotografet perendimore tek gjysma "tjeter" e Evropes?

----------


## Psikiatria

Sporti i mrekullueshëm

-	Boksi është sport i mrekullueshëm.
-	Pse? Jeni boksier?
-	Jo. Unë jam stomatolog.

Banesa e re

Takohen dy fqinj:
-	Se shpejti do të banojmë në një ambient shumë të këndshëm.
-	Ne do të jetojmë në një ambient shumë të qetë.
-	Do ta ndërroni banesën? 
-	Jo do të mbesim këtu.


Larja e mëkatëve

Pas vdekjes, posa të arrijmë në botën e amshuar, do të japim llogari për të gjitha mëkatet e bëra.
Për çdo akt të tradhëtimit të gruas apo burrit do të na shpërthejnë me nga një gjilpërë në pjesën më ë dhembshme të trupit. Pas vdekjes së Lecit dhe bashkëshortes së tij regjistruam këtë odisejadë para gjyqit të amshimit: Meqenëse gruaja kishte tradhëtuar katër here Lecin, ajo morri katër të shpërthyera me gjilpërë. Ishin të dhembshme, por me të përfunduar të aktit të larjes së mëkatëve ajo filloi të interesohet për fatin e Lecit. Për këtë ajo pyeti ekzekutorin:   - Ku gjendet bashkëshorti im?
-Nën makinë të qepjes- ju përgjigj ekzekutori.


Dy ditë të lira

-	Zotëri  Drejtor.Ju lutem të mi jepni dy ditë të lira ngase e kam gruan të sëmuar.
-	Gënjeni. Ajo posa telefonoi dhe më luti që mos tua jap këto dy ditë të lira;
-	Gënjeni Ju Zotëri Drejtor. Unë nuk jam i martuar.

Mjekët e vjetër

-	Petrit. Ka dymbëdhjetë vite që ke filluar me studimet e mjekësisë. Pse kaq gjatë.
-	Populli u beson më shumë mjekëve të vjetër.


Nata e dhëndërrisë

Pas natës martesore Leci ishte shumë kurioz të mësonte nga Petriti se a kishte qenë e virgjër nusja e tij:
-	Petrit..kishte qenë ..e ..virgj?
-	Po. Kishte qenë njëherë.




Abstinenca

Një pacienti që vuante nga mvarshmëria në alkool mjeku i sugjeron që patjetër të tërhiqet nga konzumimi i mëtutjeshëm i birrës. Për zëvendesim ai i rekomandon të konzumojë qumësht. 
Pasi një periudhe takon sërish pacientin e tij dhe e pyet: -
      -     Më në fund arritëm të largohemi prej alkoolit. Si po e kaloni me qumështin?
-	Tani e kam të qartë se përse qajnë aq shumë foshnjet.




Në vizitë mjekut

Zotëri mjek, kohëve të fundit më shqetëson pa masë një e kruar. Kruhem ..kruhem..kruuuuhem pa ndërprerë. Pasi e ndëgjoi hallin e pacientës, mjeku morri llupën dhe filloi ta ekzaminojë. 
-	Zonjë këtë të kruar ua shkakton një morr i ngordhur.
-	Zotëri Doktor. Morri i ngordhur nuk lëviz! Si mund të kruhem aq shumë?!
-	Keni të drejtë. Ai nuk lëvizë. Por lëvizën të tjerët që kanë ardhur ta varrosin.



Pikasoja dhe çmimi më i lartë

Në një aukcion të pikturës më të mirë në Paris Pikasoja fitoi çmimin më të lartë. Dhurata më e lartë në atë kohë ishte një udhëtim për në New York. Me shpejtësi e rrethuan disa femra të bukur dhe dëshironin ta përgëzoni. Ai shprehi pikëllimin e tij duke thënë:
-	Ah. Sikur ta kasha marrë këtë çmim do të isha gëzuar shumë më shumë.
-	Keni të drejtë Zotëri Pikaso. Atëherë New Yorku ishte New York.
-	Jo, jo Zonjushe. Para njëzet vitesh Pikasoja ishte PIKASO.


Këshillë imperative

-	Po vazhduat më tutje të konzumoni alkoolin nuk do të arrini të mplakeni- I thotë mjeku një pacienti.
-	Ju falemnderit Zotëri mjek. Ëndërr e imja jetësore është të jetoj i ri- përgjigjet pacienti. 

Dy pyetje

Në orën e filosofisë mësuesi pyet Petritin:
-	Petrit më thuaj çka është kapitalizmi?
-	Kapitalizmi është shfytëzimi i njerëzve nga njerëzit.
-	Bravo. Tani na thuaj çka është socializmi?
-	E KUNDËRTA zotëri mësues. 




Spjegimi 

Profesori i biologjisë u drejtohet studentëve:
Të dashur studentë. Kur fëmiu i përngjan babait atëherë kemi të bëjmë me një problem gjenetik, ndërsa kur i përngjan fqiut kemi të bëjmë me një problem ekologjik. 



Babai djalit

Kam dhënë gjithçka dhe kam bër çdo të mundur që ta mundësoj ti kryesh studimet e mjekësisë e sot nuk më lë të pij asgjë: as duhan as alkool.


Kamarieri

Musafiri  i nevrikosur i drejtohet kamarierit:
-	Zotëri kjo shnicëll kundërmon shumë në alkool.
Kamarieri largohet për dy- tre hapa dhe pyet:
-	Kundërmon akoma?


Përtacia

Dy zvicëran shohin një të huaj duke vozitur bicikletën:
Shiko sa përtacë janë. Edhe kur ecin qëndrojnë ulur.


Tërbimi

Petriti kthehet i dehur diku në orët e vona pas mesnate në shtëpi. Gruaja e tërbuar i hap derën dhe i thot: 
-	Akoma mund të më shikosh në sy?!
-	Njeriu mësohet në gjithçka- u përgjigj Petriti dhe iku në shtrat. 


Heqja e peshës së tepruar

-	Zotëri mjek. Jam ntrashur për së tepërmi. Ju lutem të më jepni ndonjë medikament!
-	Ju duhet ti merini vetëm 1000 kalori energji.
-	Para buke apo pas buke??








Mirë apo më mirë?!

Takohen Dy miq:
-	Si je? A je mirë ?
-	Jo mirë  nuk jam, por pak më mirë.
-	Po qenka mirë pasi qenkeshit më mirë
-	Jo, më mirë do të ishte sikur të isha mirë.



Koha e lirë

Mësuesi pyet Petritin:
-	Petrit më thuaj çka quajmë kohë të lirë?
-	Kohë të lirë quajmë punën për të cilën nuk marrim para.



`Konkursi

Petriti kishte konkurruar për një vend pune. Fati e deshi dhe drejtori i organizatës ku duhej të punonte e ftoi në njüe bisedë prezentuese.

-  Si quheni?
-  Petrit.
-  Ditëlindja??
-  12 Qershor.
-  Viti?
-  Për çdo vit më 12 qershor.


  Cka..?

Cka duhet të mendoni kur të shihni një mashkull duke ja hapur gruas së tij derën e veturës?
- Eshtë fjala për veturë apo grua të re.

----------


## Psikiatria

Edhe vdekja është jetë

Edhe sikur të jetoja ashtu si do kisha enderruar, nuk do kisha përjetuar as çerekun e asaj që e perjetova nga rastësia enderreske me ty. Albana..mikja ime e madhe...mos më qaj edhe atëhere kur të ndegjosh se nuk jam ketu sepse ti me dhe atë që nuk e perjetova dhe nuk do ta përjetoj kurre. Po te mundesha të mos vazhdoj me do te ndalesh pikerisht aty ku ti vure piken. Jam i ngrirë nga jeta qe per të gjitha keto vite me gezoi vetem disa minuta qe me duken se ishin vetem nje enderr.

----------


## Psikiatria

Intervenimet psikoterapeutike ke pacientët me sidromën posttraumatike nga shtetet ballkanike

Qendra për Psikoterapie Sistemike, Bernë


Punim Doktorature

Prezentuar nga:

Dr.med.Sami Dalipi
Zentrum für Psychiatrie und Psychotherapie
Spitalregion Oberaargau
4900 Langenthal




Përmbajtja

1.	Hyrje
2.	Prezentimi i kornizave të Institucionit ku unë punoj dhe veproj
3.	Qëllimet
4.1 Pikënisja
4.2 Autorizimi për intervenim
4.3 Anamneza
4.4. Përshkrimi i problemeve nga pikëpamjet sistemike
5. Rrjedha klinike dhe intervenimet terapeutike
6. Katamnesa
7. Diskutimi
8. Literatura


 Anhang:
     1. Gjenogrami
                 2. Videoinçizimet dhe materili fotografik e dokumentar

----------


## Psikiatria

Shizofrenia: Kemi individ apo shoqëri shizofrene

Më kujtohet një bisedë me një pacient, i cili në angazhimin e tij për të zbuluar perpetum- mobile kishte investuar dhe humbur tërë rezervat e tija financiare në këtë projekt. Nën këto kushte kishte reaguar rrethi familjar dhe shoqëror dhe kishin alarmuar policinë duke thënë se ky njeri është i sëmuar. 
Një pasdite, papritmas troket policia në deren e tij dhe e sjellin në klinikën në të cilën punoja dhe atë ditë isha kujdestar. Djaloshi vinte nga një qytezë e Italisë se jugut (napoltanez ishte). Në shikonte me urrejtje dhe njëkohësisht pasqyronte pafuqinë e tij për t'u konfrontuar me prangat. Me një shikim miqësor drejtuar pacientit provoj paraverbalisht t'ja bëj me dije se dëshiroj ta liroj nga prangat nëse më premton se do të jetë i qetë. Urdhëroj policinë ta lirojnë. Filloi me bisedë. Në pjesën narative të bisedës mësoj se kohë të gjatë ishte angazhuar në projektimin e Perpetum mobiles (Një makinë e cila prodhon energji pa konsumuar energji, që rivëhet në lëvizje nga forcat autoktone). Unë si mosnjohës i rregullave elementare të fizikës gjendesha para sporvës që pas një bisede njëorëshe t'i jepja diagnozën e merituar. 
Dhe ajo punë duhej bërë patjetër ngase në të kundërten do të duhej ta lëshonja për në shtëpi, hap i cili do t'i acaronte komshinjët dhe familje e tij dhe do të ma rrezikonte postin e etiketuesit të njerëzve që vijnë me halle të ndryshme. Unë nuk konstatova elemente tjera të paranojës dhe çrregullime të perceptimit të vetëvehtes dhe ambientit të tij. Para vehtes kisha vetëm besimin e tij sumanut se projekti i tij ishte logjik dhe se ai një dite do të patentohej e do t'i sillte shumë të mira materiale. Bile, ai (pacienti) mendonte se me këtë gjë do të shpetonte njerëzimin nga shpenzimet e panevojshme të energjisë. Ngase isha kujdestar duhej ta kryeja punën time: Në mënyrë të detyrueshme i dhash dhjetë miligram Haloperdiol dhe dhjet miligra Valium. Më vonë, në vizitën e natës, konstatova se pacienti flinte, ekipi ishte qetësuar ngase kishte më pak punë. E paqartë ngeli DILEMA SE KUSH ISHTE SHIZOFREN. 
http://www.psikiatria.ch

----------


## Psikiatria

Një Artikull më poshtë do të mund të lexoni për mundësinë etiketuese gjatë diagnostifikimit të Shizofrenisë
Ky artikull do të jetë uvertyrë e punimeve shkencore rreth kësaj teme per të cilët autori do të mundohet që nga përvoja e tij klinike t'ju ofrojë mundësinë për të njohur më për së afërmi këtë sëmundje (çrregulim) të rëndë shpirtërore.

----------


## Psikiatria

Punim shkencor
Verzioni origjinal (gjer)



Systemtherapeutische Ansätze bei den Patienten mit posttraumatischer Balastungsstörung aus den Balkanländern





                  Zentrum für Systemische Therapie und Beratung, Bern


      	     Ausbildungslehrgang in systemischer Therapie und Beratung 





Abschlusskurs Nr.9
















 Abschlussarbeit                 





Vorgelegt von:

Dr.med.Sami Dalipi
Zentrum für Psychiatrie und Psychotherapie
Spitalregion Oberaargau
4900 Langenthal





Inhaltsverzeichnis











1.	Einleitung
2.	Vorstellung des institutionellen Rahmen, in dem ich arbeite
3.	Zielsetzung
4.1 Ausgangslage
4.2 Auftragssituationen
4.3 Anamnese
4.4. Problembeschreibung aus systemischer Sicht
5. Verlauf und Interventionen
6. Katamnesee
7. Diskussion
8. Literaturangaben

















 Anhang:
     1. Genogramm
                 2. Videoaufnahmen und Bildmaterial



















1.	Einleitung

Die vorliegende Abschlussarbeit soll eine Auseinandersetzung mit den Lerninhalten des Kurses sein und einen Rückblick auf meine 6-jähige Tätigkeit in der Psychiatrie darstellen. Die ersten 3 Jahre und 7 Monate arbeitete ich in der  psychiatrischen Klinik in St. Urban, die von einem Systemiker, Herrn Dr. Rolf Ineichen, geleitet wird. Da ich aus einer Gegend komme, wo die Psychotherapie als „non-medikamentöse“ Therapiemöglichkeit nur an Rändern von Psychiatrielehrbüchern erwähnt wird, konnte ich mir kaum vorstellen, wie man psychotherapeutisch arbeiten kann. Im therapeutischen Alltag arbeitete ich zunehmend mehr mit Klienten aus Balkanländern, Migranten verschiedener Generationen. Wir stellten immer wieder fest, dass die meisten von diesen Klienten Symptome einer somatoformen Störung, einer Konversionsstörung und einer posttraumatischen Belastungsstörung „mitbrachten“. Die meisten dieser Patienten machten während irgendeinem Zeitpunkt ihres Lebens Gewalterfahrungen, wurden Opfer von grausamen Foltermethoden, von Demütigung und Entwürdigung. In den meisten Fällen war die wichtigste und einzige therapeutische Erwartung an uns diejenige, in der Schweiz bleiben zu dürfen. 
In diesem Zusammenhang stellte sich immer die Frage der Konsistenz ihrer Aussagen hinsichtlich der erlebten Foltererfahrungen. Meist wurden Patienten hospitalisiert, wenn Asylbescheide abgelehnt wurden. Wenn eine Ausweisung erfolgte,  waren meist die Aussagen der Klienten angezweifelt wurden oder die erlebten Gewalterfahrungen hatten nicht ausgereicht, um eine Aufenthaltsbewilligung zu erhalten. Als Therapeut habe ich mich häufig in einer „Sandwichposition“ zwischen Pflichtbewusstsein gegenüber Gesellschaft einerseits und  Erwartungen von Klienten und eigener Identifikation mit der Rolle des professionellen Helfers andererseits gefühlt. Patienten hofften meist, ich könnte sie dabei unterstützen, eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung in der Schweiz zu erhalten. Unter diesen  Umständen hatte ich häufig Gefühle von Hilf- und Ratlosigkeit, weil ich immer wieder durch Vertretung von Interessen des einen die Interessen des anderen verletzte oder nicht zu beachten schien. 
Ich stellte wiederholt eine Assoziation zwischen Gefühlen wie Hilflosigkeit, Ausgeliefertsein und Erstarrung („Numbing“)* meiner Klienten und mir fest. Diese Problematik steigerte das Bedürfnis, mich im therapeutischen Prozess emotional besser abgrenzen zu können. 
Unter diesen Umständen und nach Empfehlung von Dr. Rolf Ineichen entschied ich mich, eine systemische Psychotherapieausbildung zu beginnen. Während meiner Zeit in der psychiatrischen Klinik in St. Urban arbeitete ich 18 Monate auf einer akuten Aufnahmestation, 12 Monate auf einer gerontopsychiatrischen Station und 10 Monate auf einer milieutherapeutische Rehabilitationsabteilung bzw. eine Alkohol- und Medikamentenentwöhnungsstation. Gleichzeitig konnte ich während zwei Jahren 5-10 ambulante Patienten aus Balkanländern behandeln, die wegen sprachlichen Barrieren von anderen Kollegen als „schwierige Fälle“ angesehen wurden. Anschliessend arbeitete ich 9 Monaten im externen psychiatrischen Dienst in Aarau mit ambulanten Patienten. Dort kamen 40 % meiner Patienten aus anderen Kulturkreisen, überwiegend aus den Staaten des ehemaligen Jugoslawiens, der Sowjetunion und anderen Oststaaten. 
Seit über einem Jahr arbeite ich im Zentrum für Psychiatrie und Psychotherapie des SRO in Langenthal. 

2.	Vorstellung des institutionellen Rahmen in dem ich arbeite

Die Spitalregion Oberaargau (SRO) umfasst ein Einzugsgebiet von 80.000 Einwohnern. Dazugehörig sind die Spitäler Langenthal, Huttwil, Niederbipp und Herzogenbuchsee. Die psychiatrische Grundversorgung wird durch das Zentrum für Psychiatrie und Psychotherapie SRO geleistet und beinhaltet den teilstationären Bereich der Tagesklinik, ein Ambulatorium in Langenthal und seit Januar 2002 die offen geführte Kriseninterventionsstation im Spital Niederbipp. Die bereichübergreifende Konstanz der therapeutischen Beziehung ist ein wichtiger Teil unseres Konzeptes und wird ermöglicht durch das Falltherapeutensystem. Zum Auftrag des Zentrums gehört auch der psychiatrische Notfall-, Konsilliar und Liaisondienst. Beim Notfalldienst sind neben uns vier der neun im Einzugsgebiet niedergelassenen praktizierenden Psychiater-innen beteiligt. Die Gesamtleitung hat Dr.med. Kurt Bachmann. Ich bin seit August 2004 im Ambulatorium für 100% angestellt. Neben den ärztlichen Mitarbeitern und den Psychologen/innen sind auch eine Bewegungstherapeutin, eine Maltherapeutin und eine Psychiatrieschwester fallführend tätig. Kürzlich wurde eine mobile Krisenintervention gegründet, die durch eine erfahrene Psychiatrieschwester geleitet wird. Ziel dieser Gruppe ist die Schaffung eines Beziehungsanschlusses im örtlichen Kontext, das heisst in der Wohnumgebung der Patienten, in der die psychische Krise aufgetreten ist. Seit fast einem Jahr unterstützt eine Sozialarbeiterin MitarbeiterInnen und PatientInnen in konkreten sozialarbeiterischen Sachfragen (versicherungsrechtliche Angelegenheiten usw.). Wir führen ambulante Kriseninteventionen, Therapien und Beratungen durch unter Supervision der leitenden Ärzte (psychodynamisches, systemisches, verhaltenstherapeutisches Arbeiten), des leitenden Psychologen (Schwerpunkt systemische Arbeit) und unter externer Supervision (psychodynamisch orientierte Einzel- und Gruppensupervision, systemisch orientierte Gruppensupervision). Die Patientengruppe ist sehr heterogen bezüglich Problemstellung, Diagnose und soziodemographischer Daten. Die Anmeldungen setzen sich zusammen aus Zuweisungen durch Hausärzte oder Spitalärzte der Region, der Jugend- und Elternberatungsstelle in Langenthal und durch Selbstanmeldungen von Patienten oder deren Angehörigen. Für die fachliche Begleitung im systemischen Arbeiten ist Auréle Oggier (Leitender Psychologe) zuständig. Es steht ein Gruppenraum mit Einwegspiegel in der Tagesklinik und in der KIS zur Verfügung, wo die Videoaufnahmen und Durchführung von systemischen Gesprächen gemacht werden können. Die Patientenverteilung findet während der interdisziplinären Rapporte statt. Das Erstgespräch wird bei uns durch den Aufnahmearzt bzw. Psychologe geführt. Während der ersten drei Sitzungen wird eine ausführliche Anamnese aufgenommen und Problemdefinition, Erwartungen des Patienten, Vorstellung des therapeutischen Settings sowie Möglichkeiten und Grenzen eine psychiatrisch-psychotherapeutischen Behandlung elaboriert. Nach der dritten Sitzung findet eine Standortbestimmung mit der leitenden Ärztin statt. In dieser Sitzung werden diagnostische Fragestellungen diskutiert und therapeutische Aufträge und Ziele geklärt. 


3.	Zielsetzung und Fragestellung

Mit der vorliegenden Präsentation eines Fallbeispiels möchte ich einen Einblick in meine Arbeit in unserem psychiatrischen Ambulantorium geben mit dem Hinblick auf mein systemisches Denken. Es soll dabei deutlich werden, wie ich meine systemischen Kenntnisse bei Patienten aus anderen Kulturkreisen anwenden kann. Durch diese Arbeit möchte ich Ihnen auch meine genuine Fähigkeit vermitteln, wie ich kulturspezifische Fallen und Chancen im therapeutischen Setting entdecke und in konstruktive therapeutische Ziele umwandle. 
Bei den  meisten Patienten aus Balkanländern wird man im therapeutischen Prozess mit der Frage konfrontiert, ob und wie psychologische Unterstützung möglich ist mit extrem erschwerten Rahmenbedingungen (unklarer Aufenthaltsstatus, Ausweisungsbefehl, Arbeitsverbot). Von 20 bis 24 Patienten aus den Balkanländern, welche ich aktuell therapeutisch begleite, haben 8-10 Patienten oben genannte erschwerte Bedingungen. Der anderen Hälfte gehören Patienten an, bei denen klarere Rahmenbedingungen bestehen (geregelter Aufenthaltsstatus, gelungene Integration in der Arbeits- und sozialer Unwelt). 
Ich werde nun eine Patientin vorstellen, die ich zur ersten Patientengruppe zähle.  

4.1. Ausgangslage 

Der erste Kontakt zwischen der zweiunddreissigjährigen Lumnije Berisha (Name geändert) und mir findet am 20.10.2002 mit einer hausärztlichen Zuweisung in die psychiatrischen Klinik St. Urban statt für eine ambulante Abklärung nach dem Erhalt eines Ausweisungsbefehls. Die Patientin hatte zuvor Suizidäusserungen beim Hausarzt gemacht. Die Aussagen seien aufgrund von schlechten Deutschkenntnissen von ihrem Hausarzt nicht klar verstanden worden. Aus diesem Grund hatte der Einweiser einen albanisch sprechenden Arzt aufgesucht, welcher die Ernsthaftigkeit von oben erwähnten Äusserungen besser verstehen würde. Die Patientin kommt in Begleitung ihres Ehemannes zur ersten Sitzung. Auslöser der Anmeldung war ein Ausweisungsbefehl vom BFF (Bundesamt für Flüchtlinge). Lumnije hatte zusammen mit ihrem Ehemann und ihrem Sohn 1998 einen Asylantrag gestellt, der sechs Monaten später aufgrund von „unerfüllten Flüchtlingseigenschaften“ abgelehnt worden sei. Familie B. lebte seit drei Jahren in Madiswil, ein Dorf  im Oberaargau. Laut Angaben des einweisenden Arztes seien die ersten Symptome ca. 6 Monate nach ihrer Einreise in der Schweiz aufgetreten. Lumnije berichtet, dass sie seit drei Jahren an massiven Schlafstörungen (Ein- und Durchschlafstörungen), Albträumen, aufdringlichen Erinnerungen von Kriegserlebnissen, emotionaler Erstarrung, gesteigerter Schreckhaftigkeit, intensiven Kopf- und Rückenschmerzen sowie Taubheitsgefühlen und Entfremdungserlebnissen leidet. Durch den Ausweisungsbefehl fühle sie sich massiv bedroht und kann sich eine Repatriierung in ihre Heimat nicht vorstellen. Sie wolle vom Kirchturm hinunter springen, um dieser Bedrohung zu entkommen. Zusammen mit dem Chefarzt der Klinik St. Urban gelingt es, die Patientin zu gewinnen und ein Antisuizidbündnis bis zur nächsten Sitzung zu vereinbaren. 
In der zweiten Sitzung behauptet die Patientin, dass sie keinen Ausweg sehe und dass sie bestimmte Gegenstände und Medikamente bereitgestellt habe, um sich das Leben zu nehmen. Unter diesen Umständen bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als sie zur stationären Krisenintervention in die psychiatrische Klinik in Münsingen einzuweisen. Vor der Einweisung kläre ich sie auf, dass man durch eine Hospitalisation die Aufenthaltssituation nicht verändern kann. Gleichzeitig versuche ich verständnisvoll, aufmerksam und zugewandt ihre Erzählung über die traumatisierenden Erlebnisse anzuhören. Dadurch stelle ich der Patientin die Grenzen des (Un-)Möglichen vor und gleichzeitig biete ich ihr professionelle Unterstützung zur Traumaüberwindung an. Nach zwei Wochen Klinikaufenthalt (nach Durchführung der Kriseintervention) wird sie in die alte Verhältnisse entlassen, um ambulant bei uns (damals in der psychiatrischen Klinik St. Urban) weiterbehandelt zu werden. Die Patientin meldet sich selber und wünscht den nächsten Termin bei mir. Zu mir wolle sie kommen, weil sie sich bei der Einweisungssituation verstanden und unterstützt gefühlt habe.  Den Wunsch der Patientin nahm ich als eine gute Einstiegschance im Aufbauprozess einer guten therapeutischen Beziehung wahr. Während ich mit der Patientin den nächsten Termin vereinbare, werde ich mit systemischen Gedanken konfrontiert, und zwar, dass „jede veränderungsorientierte Arbeit auf der Basis einer stabilen und immer wieder neu zu stabilisierenden therapeutischen Beziehung erfolgt“¹.

4.2. Auftragssituation

Bevor ich die Auftragssituation im konkreten Fall schildern werde, möchte ich J. Walter und H. Adam, zitieren: „Migration war schon immer ein „normales“ Phänomen. Nur die Dimensionen scheinen heute, im Rahmen globalisierte Arbeitsmärkte und Kriege, grösser zu werden. Allgemingültige Antworten auf Fragen der Migration kann es bei der Vielzahl der beteiligten Ursprung-, Gast- oder Aufnahmeländer nicht geben“.  Bei Lumturije bedeutet der Begriff „Migration“ folgendes: Auf einer Seite handelt es sich um eine aufgezwungenen Migration, weil sie aus ihrer Heimat vor den Gewaltaktionen der serbischen Polizei- und Militäraktionen fliehen muss. Auf der anderen Seite hat die Flucht in eine Wohlstandsgesellschaft eine lebensrettende Funktion. Im therapeutischen Setting begegne ich einer depressiven Frau, welche beim Erstgespräch in Begleitung ihres Ehemannes kommt und nicht in der Lage ist, ihr Problem klar auszudrücken. Ich beobachtete, dass das ganze Familiensystem nur eine „Vision“ hatte, nämlich nicht aus der Schweiz ausgewiesen zu werden. Die Intensität der Bedrohung einer Ausweisung löst sofort intensive Drohungen mit Selbstmordäusserungen aus. Sie könne sich nicht vorstellen, eine Lösung oder eine Zukunftsperspektive in ihrer Heimat zu sehen. Sie schrumpft emotional, erstarrt und kann kein Wort aussprechen. Unter diesen Umständen konfrontiere ich mich mit der Frage über meine Rolle als Therapeut und professioneller Helfer, in der Situation, in der die Patientin die meisten von ihren Symptomen im Zusammenhang mit ihrem Verlangen in der Schweiz zu bleiben brachte. Ich entschied mich, sie zunächst über meine Rolle aufzuklären. Dabei spielte meine Herkunft eine wichtige Rolle und damit meine Kenntnisse über die Rolle des Arztes in der kosovo-albanischen Kultur. Dort erwartet man, dass der Arzt auch eine bestimmte juristische Macht hat und gerichtlichen Entscheidungen mit  ärztlichen Attesten gegenübertreten kann.  Das ist Folge der Rollenkonfusion in einer angestrebten Demokratie, die immer noch mit den Folgen des Krieges und der 50-jährigen kommunistischen Herrschaft konfrontiert wird. 
Mit einer zugewandten Haltung höre ich den Erzählungen der Patientin aufmerksam zu und gebe ihr zu verstehen, dass ich nachvollziehen kann, dass sie grausamste Kriegerlebnissen durchgemacht hat. Danach kläre ich sie auf, dass ich als Arzt nicht in der Lage bin, die Entscheidungen von Asylbehörden zu beeinflussen. Ich biete ihr jedoch Hilfe- und Unterstützungsmöglichkeit durch psychotherapeutische Verfahren und durch Medikamente an. Am Ende der Sitzung gelingt es uns, einen Auftrag zu definieren:
•	Lumturije wünscht, dass sie im therapeutischen Setting Raum bekommt, ihre traumatischen Erlebnisse erzählen zu können und den Verlust von ihren Angehörigen zu betrauern. 
•	Sie ist bereit, die Grenzen der medizinischen und psychiatrischen Unterstützung zu respektieren und ihre Erwartungen entsprechend zu optimieren.

       Intervention: 
•	Würdigung von Lumturijes Engagement,  sich um ihrem Sohn und ihrem Ehemann zu bemühen und sie zu unterstützen.
•	Umdeuten von negativ gefärbten Schilderungen (Reframing). 
•	Zirkuläres- und Skalierungsfragen und Suche nach positiven Ausnahmen. 



4.3. Anamnese:
Lumturije ist als zweitjüngste von zehn Kindern in einem kleinen Bergdorf mit ca. 500 Einwohnern in südwestlichem Teil der Provinz Kosovo geboren wurden und aufgewachsen. Der Vater (Jg.30) war Landwirt und lebt heute mit den anderen Geschwistern von Lumturije in Kosovo. Die Mutter (Jg. 32) war Hausfrau und im Alter von 71 Jahren an einem Herzversagen gestorben. Die Familie hatte eine Dreigenerationsstruktur und funktionierte nach strengen kanunischen Regeln (der Kanun von Lek Dukagjini), wo die führende Rolle dem ältesten Mann in der Familie gehört. Wenn der älteste Mann starb, wurde die Macht- und Führungsrolle dem ältesten Man der nächsten Generation übergeben. Die Frauen konnten nur eine Dienerrolle haben und durften nicht an den Entscheidungsmomenten in der Familie teilnehmen. Wichtige Familiensitzungen wurden nur mit den Männern abgehalten. Die Familien, die keine männlichen Nachfolger hatten, wurden als schwächer und von Gott bestraft betrachtet. Aus diesem Grund freuten sich Familien viel mehr über die Geburt eines Sohnes als einer Tochter. Die männlichen Nachkömmlinge verstärkten die Familie symbolisch. Diesbezüglich wurden ganz bestimmte Rituale bei der Geburt der männlichen Kinder organisiert.  Man schoss mit einer Waffe in der Luft, die Familie erhielten viel mehr Glückwünsche von den Verwandten und Bekannten. Bei der Geburt von Mädchen herrschte eine stille und traurige Atmosphäre. In den letzten Jahren, in denen die Geschlechterdiskrimination intensiv bekämpft wurde, ist es zu einer zunehmenden Flexibilisierung der Familienhierachien in Kosovo gekommen. 
Aufgrund der rebellischen Haltung gegenüber dem serbischen Regime wurde die Familie Berisha mehrfach repressiven Massnahmen ausgesetzt. Lumturije berichtet, dass sie als Kind schon mehrfach erlebt habe, wie Polizeieinheiten in den frühen Morgenstunden die Familie aufsuchten und ihren Vater zu „Informationsbefragungen“ mitgenommen haben. Unter diesen Umständen habe sie mehrfach erlebt, dass der Vater mit mehreren blauen Flecken und Schmerzen im ganzen Körper von oben erwähnten Befragungen zurückgekehrt sei. Lumturije berichtet, dass sie den Vater eher distanziert erlebte. Seine Nähe habe sie nicht erleben können, weil die Kinder bei den Frauen bleiben mussten. Die Familie sei mit extremer Armut konfrontiert worden. Grundnahrungsmittel wie Brot und Fleisch hätten sie von selbstgezüchteten Weiz, Meis und Vieh erhalten. Lumturije sei nur bis zur vierten Klasse in die Schule gegangen, wobei niemand von ihren AltersgenossInnen aus der Region die Schule fortsetzten durfte. Die Unmöglichkeit die Schule fortzusetzen, sei mit zwei Behauptungen des Vaters  begründet worden: „Wir sind zu arm und können so was nicht leisten“ und  „Die Frauen dürfen nicht zur Schule, weil die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie dort mit den Männern Kontakt haben, zu gross ist“. Voreheliche Kontakte mit Männern seien ein grosses Tabu gewesen; um sie zu verhindern, habe man die Frauen isoliert und ghettoisiert.  Frauen, welche sich nicht an diese Regeln gehalten haben, seinen in der Regel zu einem ihnen unbekannten Mann, welcher üblicherweise aus einer „problematischen und entehrten“ Familie kam, geschickt worden. Aus oben erwähnten Gründen seien Themen wie Liebe, Sexualität, Merkmale der weiblichen Identität absolut tabuisiert worden. 
Eines Tages habe ein Mann aus dem Nachbardorf ihrem Vater eine Heirat zwischen Lumturie und einem Mann aus dem Nachbardorf vorgeschlagen. Ohne sie zu fragen habe der Vater sich entschieden, sie mit diesem Mann zu verloben. Bis zum Heiratstag habe sie ihren Ehemann nie gesehen, nur ein Foto, was sie heimlich zugesteckt bekam. Die erste sexuelle Erfahrung (Defloration) sei für sie ein traumatisches Ereignis gewesen, weil sie ihren Ehemann als einen unbekannten Mann erlebt habe. Sie habe sich vor sexuellen Wünschen und Forderungen ihres Ehemannes überwältigt gefühlt. Nach der Heirat sei der Ehemann nur zwei Wochen bei ihr geblieben, bis er als Saisonier in die Schweiz kam. Während dieser Zeit sei sie schwanger geworden. Aus dieser Schwangerschaft sei der Sohn zur Welt 1990 gekommen. Während der Schwangerschaft sei sie massiv mit dem Gefühl des Verlassenwerdens und der Einsamkeit konfrontiert worden.  Anstatt sich auf das Kind zu freuen, habe sie unter Zukunftsängsten gelitten. Während dieser Zeit sei sie zum ersten Mal mit Suizidgedanken konfrontiert worden. Nach vier Jahren (1995) sei ihr Ehemann aus der Schweiz ausgewiesen worden, weil er nicht die notwendigen vier vollendeten Saisons für Erhalt einer Jahresbewilligung (Ausweis B) erfüllt gehabt habe. Während dieser Zeit seien die meisten albanischen Familien in Kosovo von der serbischen Polizei nach Waffen durchgesucht worden. Nach seiner Rückkehr nach Kosovo wurde der Mann von dort rasch verhaftet und floh wieder in die Schweiz. Neun Monate lang habe sie nicht gewusst, wo ihr Ehemann sich befand. Bei einer Durchsuchungsaktion sei sie von der Polizei physisch misshandelt worden, die ihr nicht geglaubt habe, dass sie den Aufenthaltsort ihres Mannes nicht kannte. Während des Kosovokrieges sei sie mit ihrem Sohn ins Dorf ihrer Eltern geflohen. Eines Tages 1998 sei das Dorf von paramilitärischen serbischen Einheiten umzingelt worden. Sie seien in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt worden, Frauen und Männer, insgesamt 200 Personen. Es seien dutzende von Männern vor den Augen der anderen Dorfbewohner auf grausame Art hingerichtet worden. Sie habe gesehen, wie serbische Paramilitärs dem Sohn ihres Bruders die Kehle aufgeschnitten haben. Sie hätten ihren Vater geschlagen und andere Verwandte und Bekannte hingerichtet. Anschliessend hätten sie Vieh geschlachtet und von den Frauen verlangt, sie mit „Rakija“ (Schnaps) zu bedienen. Einige der Frauen seien in dieser Nacht vergewaltigt worden. Zwei Tage danach habe sie mit einer Gruppe von Bewohnern von ihrem und umliegenden Dörfern Kosovo verlassen. Sie seien nach Montenegro und von dort durch eine Schlepperbande zunächst nach Italien geflohen und dann durch die Waldgrenze in die Schweiz eingereist 1998 und hätten einen Asylgesuch gestellt, welcher nach sechs Monaten vom BFF abgewiesen wurde.
Vier Monate nach ihrer Einreise in die Schweiz seien die ersten Symptome aufgetreten. Zunächst seien Albträume, gesteigerte Schreckhaftigkeit und eine anhaltende „Nervosität“ aufgetreten. Zwei Monate später seien ungewollte und aufdringliche Erinnerungen von Kriegserlebnissen gekommen. Meist erinnerte sie die Szene, als einigen Männern die Kehle aufgeschnitten worden sei. Neben der Tatsache, dass sie diese Erinnerungen mit „allen Mitteln“ zu vermeiden versucht habe, seien sie sukzessiv häufiger und intensiver aufgetreten. Die Albträume hätten einen direkten Zusammenhang mit den traumatischen Erlebnissen gehabt. Es sei immer wieder vorgekommen, dass sie plötzlich erstarrt worden sei (Aussagen des Ehemannes) und „komische und nicht nachvollziehbare“ Handlungen unternommen habe. Die meisten von diesen Erlebnissen habe Lumturije stets als sehr belastend und ermüdend erlebt. In der Folge seien Schlafstörungen (Ein- und Durchschlafstörungen) aufgetreten. Die Erinnerungen an das Trauma seien fragmentär gewesen. Als man sie gefragt habe, was sie genau erinnert habe, habe sie behauptet: „Das Messer..die Männer…Polizei“. Ihre Erzählungen hätten keinen logischen Zusammenhang gehabt. Laut Angaben des Ehemannes sei es in der Folge zu einer emotionalen Kälte und Abwesenheit gekommen. Im sexuellen Bereich sei sie frigide und uninteressiert geworden. Laut dem Ehemann wurde sie unfähig, ihre „Liebesgefühle“ auszudrücken. Häufig sagte sie, dass das Leben für sie keinen Sinn mehr mache, dass alles verloren sei und dass es besser wäre, wenn sie nicht mehr leben würde. Anschliessend seien Entfremdungsgefühle (sie habe ihre Körperteile, meistens die Beine, als fremd oder gar nicht erlebt) und intensive Kopf- und Nackenschmerzen aufgetreten. Zum Zeitpunkt des Therapiebeginns machte sie Suizidäusserungen, welche eng mit dem Ausweisungsbefehl im Zusammenhang stunden. 


4.4. Problembeschreibung aus systemischer Sicht: 

Lumturijes Äusserungen erscheinen authentisch, werden aber mit wenigen Worten beschrieben.  Es wird schnell klar, dass es sich diagnostisch um eine posttraumatische Belastungsstörung handelt. Dies genügt aber nicht, um ihre aktuelle emotionelle Lage einfach rein didaktisch zu beschreiben. Hilflosigkeit, Scham und Überlebensschuld sind drei Hauptmerkmale, welche die aktuelle Situation gekennzeichnen. Lumturije berichtet immer wieder, dass sie in ihrer Heimat eine Erschütterung ihres Selbst- und Weltverständisses erlebt habe. Aus diesen Gründen habe sie das Vertrauen zu sich selbst und zur Umwelt verloren. Dies ist im Einklang mit dem Zitat von H. Adam im Buch „Handbuch der Familiendiagnostik“, Seite 261 (M. Cierpka): „Ein Vertrauen in die Mitmenschlichkeit wird vermindert und Bewälitgungsstrategien versagen in einer Situation (der Flucht), in der diese gerade gefordert wären“. Im konkreten Fall ist das Vertrauen zu sich selbst verloren, weil die Patientin mit Überlebensschuld konfrontiert wurde. Sie behauptet immer wieder, dass sie sich als „einen schlechten Menschen erlebe, weil sie nicht in der Lage gewesen sei, ihren Cousin vor der Hinrichtung zu schützen“. Die Überlebensschuld bekommt einen „infektiösen Charakter“. Sie beschuldigt ihren Ehemann, während dieser Zeit nicht zu Hause gewesen zu sein, um sie und die hingerichteten Verwandte zu beschützen. In diesem Zusammenhang kommt es zu Wutausbrüchen in der Familie. 
Es bleibt nicht vieles hypothetisches in diesem Fall. Man begegnet einer Situation, wo die Symptome und Erwartungen klar sind. Die Patientin berichtet häufig, dass sie Tränen, Gefühle und Schmerzempfinden verloren habe. Bei meinen systemischen Überlegungen denke ich, dass es eine der wichtigsten Aufgaben wäre, die äussere Sicherheit wiederherzustellen, um neues Vertrauen aufbauen zu können. Die amerikanische Hypnotherpeutin Michele Ritterman (1987) beschreibt, wie bei der betroffenen Person und ihrem Umfeld ein „tranceähnlicher Zustand“ erzeugt wird, der das Bewusstsein für die eigene Person, den eigenen Wert und die eigenen Handlungsmöglichkeiten reduziert und unter einem „lähmendem Zauber“ liegt („imobilizing spell“). 
Im letzten Balkankrieg begegnen wir einer Logik, welche der Logik des oben erwahnten Zitates sehr entspricht. Von vielen Patienten habe ich ähnliche Aussagen gehört: „Man vergewaltigte die Frau vor den Augen des Ehemannes. Schliesslisch erschoss man die Ehefrau und liess den Ehemann frei mit der Begründung, dass er ewig mit den Gedanken, wie man seine Ehefrau vor seinen Augen vergewaltigt hat, konfrontiert wird“. Es gibt einen speziellen Begriff für Wut, Verzweiflung und Empörung in der balkanischen Kultur: „INAT“. Obwohl es viele sprachliche Unterschiede in diesem geographischen Raum gibt, kennt jeder dieses Wort. Alle Nationalitäten dieses geographischen Raumes haben ein ähnliches Verständnis davon, was es bedeutet, „inatiert“ zu werden. Bevor man getötet wird, werden grausamste Mittel angewendet, um den Gegner so stark zu demütigen und zu entwürdigen, dass es keine höhere Stufe mehr gibt. Unter dieser Logik sind die meisten Grausamkeiten im letzten Krieg im ehemaligen Jugoslawien passiert. Die meisten der Völkergruppen wurden „inatiert“, so dass die meisten Menschen dieser Kriegsgebiete sich mit der Opferrolle identifizieren. 
„Aus systemischer Sicht wird es als weniger wichtig angesehen zu fragen, was das Problem ist, als vielmehr, wer es wie  definiert“ (von Schlippe u. Schweizer, Kap. 4). Die Beschreibung der aktuellen Situation durch die Patientin und der objektive Befunde entsprechen einem von Michele Rittermann beschriebenem Zustand der „destruktiven Trance“, bei der die Opferrolle stark betont wird. Ich stellte hier als erstes Ziel, die destruktive Trance, in die die Familie gefallen war, aufzulösen und zu helfen, die Würde der Patientin und des Familiensystems durch therapeutische Unterstützung wiederherzustellen. Da der Sohn jünger als 14-jährig ist, beziehen wir ihn nicht ein in die Therapie. Wir planen, nach jeweils 2 Einzeltherapiestunden eine paartherapeutische Sitzung durchzuführen.

Therapieziel von Lumturije: „Stabiler werden, sich selbst erleben, Wiederherstellung des Selbstvertrauens und Vertrauens an die Mitmenschen“.
Therapieziel vom Eheman: „Das seine Ehefrau nicht mehr mit Suizdgedanken konfrontiert wird, dass sie ihm vertraut und ihm glaubt, dass er sie unterstützen will, dass der Sohn von der traumatischen Geschichte der Eltern geschützt wird“.
Die oben genannte Ziele kann man durch Einstieg in einem Prozess, in dem man einen inneren Bezugspunkt, das heisst Ressourcen, sucht, von dem aus die Patientin auf ihre Kraft als Überlebende beziehen könnte. Diese Phase entspricht der didaktischen Phase der Stabilisierung (Hermann), welche durch Sicherstellung von Sicherheit und Wiederherstellung des Vertrauens realisiert werden kann. In einem kleinen Schritt sollten Umstände geschaffen werden, in denen die Patientin im Prozess der Trauerarbeit einsteigen sollte. „In beiden Phasen ist es sinnvoll, eine grosse Vielfallt von therapeutischen Angeboten zu nutzen und zu kombinieren (Vermittlung von sachlichen Informationen über die „Normalität“ auch extremer Bewältigungsformen solcher Erfahrungen), Kunsttherapie, Psychodrama, Soziogramm, Rekonstruktion der Lebensgeschichte, usw“ ¹ (Multikulturelle Systemische Praxis, Mohammed El Hashimi, Arist v. Schlippe, Gesa Jürgens). 


5.Verlauf und Interventionen: 
Zentrale Themen im 2. Gespräch mit Lumturije

Ressourcen: 

•	Lumturije macht gerne Haushalt und beschäftigt sich gerne mit der Handarbeit. Sie war in ihrer Heimat eine begabte „Designerin“ von traditionellen Handarbeiten, die sie zu Hause anfertigte. 
•	Sie ist intelligent, engagiert und freut sich, wenn sie mit etwas aktiviert werden kann.
•	Lumturije ist sehr gastfreundlich und freut sich, wenn sie Besuch bekommt oder wenn sie mit ihrem Ehemann und den Sohn ihre Verwandte besuchen kann. 
•	Lumturije kommuniziert mit einer einfachen, aber offenen Sprache und ist neugierig.
•	Lumturije ist vertrauensfähig und konsequent bei der Durchführung von therapeutischen Vereinbarungen. 

Veränderungen: 
Lumturije berichtet, dass die Selbstmordgedanken nicht mehr an der Tagesordnung seien. Beim Therapeuten habe sie eine wichtige Stütze gefunden. Sie sei froh, dass sie ihre Probleme mit jemandem besprechen kann. Die Gespräche bespreche sie mit ihrem Ehemann zu Hause nach. Sie versuche, den Sohn (damals noch 11-jährig) vor Themen, die mit Traumatisierung verbunden sind, zu schützen. Sie habe mehr Interesse, mit ihrem Ehemann zu sprechen und könne einige Aufgaben im Haushalt wieder übernehmen. Die Ängste, dass die Familie ausgewiesen werden könnte, seien jedoch immer präsent. Sie besitzen jedoch weniger Raum im Vergleich zu vorher. 

Intervention: Fragen nach potentiellen Verstärkern dieser Verbesserung?
Die Patientin behauptet, dass sie mehr Sicherheit braucht. Diese Sicherheit
würde sie durch Regelung der Aufenthaltsverhältnissen bekommen. Unter diesen Umständen könnte sie arbeiten und Geld verdienen. Die Gedanken, dass sie in ihrer Heimat „zurückgeschickt“ werden könnte, lösen massive Ängste aus und führen dazu, dass sie mit grosser Unsicherheit konfrontiert werde. Hier fühle sie sich auch nicht sicher, weil sie unter ständiger Erwartungsangst, bald ausgewiesen zu werden, leben müsse.
Wir vereinbaren, uns eine imaginierte Realität zu konstruieren.  Ich frage sie nach ihren Vorstellungen: „Wie stellt sie sich vor, unter was für Umständen würden sie sich sicherer fühlen?“. Zuvor kläre ich sie auf, dass ihre Vorstellungen nicht im Zusammenhang mit ihren Wünschen in der Schweiz bleiben zu dürfen, verbunden werden sollen. 
Im Verlaufe der zweiten Sitzung nach dem Klinikaustritt kläre ich die Patientin über die Rahmenbedingungen, über die berufsbedingte Schweigepflicht auf und informiere ich sie über die typischen Reaktionen nach traumatischen Erlebnissen.  Um die Systemressourcen überprüfen zu können, frage ich sie über ihre Meinung, wen hätte man noch einladen könnte, damit sie ein Sicherheitsgefühl bekommen könnte. Anschliessend vereinbaren wir, welche Institutionen zum Aufbau eines Helfernetzwerks involviert werden könnten. 

Zentrale Themen in den nächsten 5. Sitzungen: Durch psychoedukative Information, Gestaltung des Soziogramms und Hilfe bei der Gestaltung von sozialen Kontakten geling es uns, ein Helfernetzwerk aufzubauen. In dieser therapeutischen Phase finden mehrere telefonische Kontakte mit dem Sozialdienst der Wohngemeinde, der Lehrerin des Sohnes, dem Rechtsanwalt der Familie B. statt mit dem Ziel, das Gefühl der Sicherheit bei der Patientin zu verstärken, was zu einer deutlichen Stabilisierung führt. Die Fragen um die Aufenthaltsverhältnisse übergeben wir ihrem Rechtsanwalt. Der Rechtsanwalt legt eine Beschwerde bei der ARK in Bern ein. Mit den Gemeindebehörden planen wir gemeinsam mit der Patientin die Möglichkeit für den Aufbau eines Tagesrhytmus. Lumturije erhält die Möglichkeit, intermittierend die Gemeinde- und Schulräumlichkeiten zu reinigen, was sie als eine grosse Hilfe erlebt. Sie berichtet einen deutlichen Rückgang von Kopf- und Nackenschmerzen. Die Erinnerungen an das erlebte Trauma treten immer noch auf, sind jedoch zusammenhängender, weniger fragmentiert als vorher. Hauptziel in den Sitzungen ist es, die Patientin  über die „Normalität“ ihrer posttraumatischen Reaktionen aufzuklären, ihr Hoffnung auf Besserung zu geben und die therapeutischen Interventionen so zu gestalten, dass das Erleben von Autonomie und Kompetenz gestärkt wird.
Veränderung: Lumturije zeigt deutliche Steigerung der emotionalen Präsenz in den therapeutischen Sitzungen, sie zeigt Humor und mehr Interesse gegenüber ihrer sozialen Umwelt. Sie übernimmt sukzessiv die ExpertInnen-Rolle bei der Bewältigung von Flashbacks und erzählt stolz über gute Schulleistungen ihres Sohnes. Aktuell macht sie sich Sorgen um die psychische Situation ihres Ehemannes. In einer gemeinsamen Sitzung mit dem Ehemann vereinbaren wir, dass er bei einer anderen Therapeutin angemeldet wird. 

Zentrales Thema im 8. Gespräch- „Provisorische Trennung“
Ich informiere die Patientin über den geplanten Stellenwechsel, der aufgrund meiner fachärztlichen Ausbildung stattfinden muss.
In den nächsten zwei Sitzungen besprechen wir die Möglichkeit der Fortsetzung der Behandlung bei einem albanisch sprechendem Psychiater. Sie wird beauftragt, sich mit bestimmten Kollegen selber telefonisch in Kontakt zu setzen (Empoverment). Die Ablösung von Therapeuten kann sie konstruktiv verarbeiten. 
Vom Juni 2003 bis August 2004 wird Lumturije in den ambulanten Diensten des Psychiatrie Zentrums Münsingen behandelt. Nach meinem Stellenantritt im SRO Langenthal kommt sie wieder in meine ambulante Behandlung. 

Zentrales Thema im 1. Gespräch im ZPP in Langenthal
Lumturije freut sich, dass sie erneut von mir behandelt werden kann. Sie berichtet über ihren Erfahrungen bei der Behandlung im PZM und macht einen stabileren Eindruck. Der Sohn gehe jetzt in der achten Klasse und es gehe ihm gut. Der Ehemann habe wegen seinen Rückenbeschwerden operiert werden müssen. Sie fühle sich dadurch deutlich belastet. In der Zwischenzeit sei ihre Wohnung renoviert worden. Bei der Renovation habe sie mithelfen und dabei etwas Geld von der Gemeinde bekommen können. Sie sei stolz, dass sie und ihre Familie von den Dorfbewohnern und den Gemeindebehörden geschätzt und unterstützt werden. Man habe Verständnis für ihre aktuelle Situation und ihr traumatisches Schicksal gezeigt. Mit dem Ehemann gehe sie regelmässig in der Kirche. Dort bete sie um ihren getöteten Verwandten mit Ritualen, die sie üblicherweise in ihrer Heimat unternommen hätten. Aktuell werde sie jedoch wieder mehr mit ihrer Überlebensschuld konfrontiert. 
Intervention: 
•	Positive Konnotation und Würdigung bisher erreichter therapeutischen Zielen. 
•	Ermunterung zum Erkennen kleiner positiver Veränderungsschritten.
•	Fortsetzung der Gestaltung einer sicheren Umgebung (Miteinbezug von stabilisierenden sozialen Faktoren). 

Zentrale Themen im 2. Gespräch im ZPP, Langenthal
Lumturije berichtet, dass sie mit Überlebensschuld und Scham konfrontiert werde. Sie denke häufiger an ihren Cousin, der vor ihren Augen hingerichtet wurde. Dies sei zum Beispiel in Verbindung mit der Verlängerung ihres Ausländerausweises aufgetreten. Unter diesen Umständen seien trauma-assozierende Gedanken wachgerufen worden. Sie verlangt von mir, dass ich „alles mögliche unternehme“, um erneute Drohung mit der Ausweisung zu „verhindern“. Das Verlangen der Patientin erlebe ich plötzlich als grenzüberschreitend und fühle mich überrumpelt und bedrängt, besonders, weil ich sie vor der Therapie über die begrenzten Möglichkeiten aufgeklärt hatte. Aufgrund dieses Konfliktes entschliesse ich mich, supervisorische Unterstützung in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Zentrale Themen in den weiteren Sitzungen im ZPP, Langenthal
Lumturije bedankt sich für einen von mir geschriebenen Brief an ihren Rechtsanwalt (Er führt den Beschwerdeprozess bei der ARK). Sie berichtet, dass sie mehr lebenswerte Gedanken habe und sich mehr für  Ereignisse ihrer sozialen Umgebung interessiere. Sie würde gerne mehr arbeiten, damit sie mehr Menschen begegnen könne und nicht die ganze Zeit in ihrer Wohnung verbringen müsse. Sie habe sich mit einer Frau aus einer Nachbarnfamilie befreundet, mit der sie über alles reden könne. Sie erlebe sich stärker und fähiger, mit der aktuellen Realität konfrontiert zu werden. Für sie sei klar geworden, dass sie von einem Arzt nicht erwarten könne, dass er ihre Aufenthaltssituation verändern würde. Sie könne sich jedoch nicht vorstellen, zurückzukehren, weil die Familie ihres Ehemannes wiederholt Opfer bewaffneter Überfällen von den Mitgliedern der UCK gewesen sei. Sie berichtete, dass der Bruder des Ehemannes vor kurzer Zeit von unbekannten, bewaffneten Männern in seinem Haus angegriffen und verwundet worden sei. Sie habe jedoch die Information über diesen Angriff besser verarbeiten können, als die Traumatisierung ihrer Angehörigen, die sie miterlebte.
In diesem Gespräch vereinbaren wir, dass ich die im Kosovo lebenden  Familienangehörige besuche. 
Ziel: Der Patientin die positiv veränderte Realität in ihrer Heimat bildlich zu zeigen (Reframing im Zeitkontext). 

Gespräch mit den Angehörigen von Familie B. in Kosovo (Videoaufnahme)
Das Gespräch findet nach der schriftlichen Einwilligung der Patientin am 27. Juli 2005 in ihrem Heimatdorf statt.
Bevor ich dorthin fahre, informiert die Patientin ihre Verwandte über das Ziel des Gesprächs. Ziel dieses Gesprächs ist es, der Patientin eine Botschaft aus ihrer Heimat zu bringen. Vor der Abreise versprach ich der Patientin, dass wir das aufgenommene Filmmaterial zusammen anschauen werden. Da im Verlaufe des therapeutischen Prozesses die Patientin sich bildlich besser ausdrücken kann, sehe ich eine Chance, durch aktuelle Bilder aus dem Ort, wo sie traumatisiert wurde, sich besser distanzieren kann vom traumatischen Erlebnis.  Dadurch will ich einen neuen Bezugspunkt finden, um die individuelle Kreativität des Überlebens als den eigentlichen Sieg über die traumatischen Erlebnisse aufzuzeigen. Gleichzeitig will ich einen Ausstieg aus defizitären Kognitionen finden. Das soll durch kleinschrittige Konfrontationen mit Filmausschnitten realisiert werden. 
Im Gespräch mit den Angehörigen wird deutlich, dass diese eine Rückkehr der Familie B. nicht befürworten, weil die Lebensumstände schwierig seien. Die  Familie werde aktuell durch „kriminelle Banden“ bedroht. Es wird aber auch deutlich, das die Umstände nicht mehr den damaligen Umständen ähneln, als Familie B. ihre Heimat verlassen musste. Die Konversation mit den Angehörigen ist ein Versuch, die traumatischen Erlebnisse zu relativieren mit Hilfe lebendigeren Erzählungen ihrer Angehörigen. 
Nach meiner Rückkehr: Gespräche mit Frau B. und Videoschau
Nach dem Gespräch mit den Angehörigen schauen wir gemeinsam mit der Patientin sequenziell die durchgeführten Videoaufnahmen an. Sie hatte gehört, dass ihr Schwager von den „kriminellen Banden“ auf seinem Hof verwundet worden war. Jetzt kann sie ihn laufend sehen. Sie ist neugierig, seine Kinder zu sehen. Sie erlebt, dass eine lange Zeit seit dem Trauma vergangen und dass sich viele Dinge positiv verändert haben.  
Obwohl sie sich eine Repatriierung noch nicht vorstellen kann, ist sie zunehmend mehr bereit, über positive Erlebnisse in ihrer Heimat zu berichten und angenehme Gefühle mit ihr zu verbinden. Zu mir hat sie ein grosses und konstruktives Vertrauen aufgebaut. Die häufigste Zitate der Beginn der Therapie waren: „Herr Doktor, haben Sie Kinder? Wenn Sie Kinder haben, dann helfen Sie mir, dass ich in der Schweiz bleiben kann“. Die häufigsten Zitate aktuell sind: „Unabhängig, was mit mir passiert, bin ich Ihnen ewig dankbar für alles, was Sie für mich getan haben“. 

6. Katamnese: 
Ich setze den „Veränderungsfragebogen des Erlebens und Verhaltens“ (VEV) von M. Zielke und C. Kopf-Mehnert, 1978, Beltz Test) ein als Mittel der therapeutischen und beraterischen Arbeit. Ich zitiere dazu aus dem Manual des VEV: Dies ist ein Fragebogen zur quantitativen Einschätzung der subjektiv wahrgenommenen Veränderungen im Erleben und Verhalten, der sich für Verlaufsuntersuchungen an einzelnen Probanden eignet…Er sagt etwas darüber aus, in welcher Richtung und mit welcher Stärke sich ein Klient nach einer abgeschlossenen Therapie oder einem vorgegebenen Zeitraum in seinem Verhalten und Erleben verändert hat. Diese Veränderungen wurden in Relation gesehen zu Veränderungen, die durch eine natürliche Merkmalsfluktuation, durch die Wirkungen von unspezifischen Therapien (spontane Remissionen) und Testungseffekte zustanden kommen.  
Der zweite Bogen enthält Fragen, welche ich aus der Impact evenement ? Wie heisst die? Scale n. Horrowitz selbst formuliert habe und bezieht sich auf eine quantitative Messung der Besserung der klinischen Situation. 
Auswertung: 
1.	VEV: Der Fragebogen enthält 42 Veränderungsfragen. 28 Items sind positiv formuliert (Zustimmung bedeutet psychologische Besserung), 14 Items sind negativ formuliert (Zustimmung bedeutet Verschlechterung). Die Veränderung wird bezüglich folgender Situationen erfragt: allgemeine Erlebnisweisen (ruhiger, heiterer, freier, entspannter sein; schlechter mit sich selbst auskommen), Verhalten in sozialen Situationen, Verhalten und Erleben in den schwierigen Situation. Der Testwert bei der Patientin beträgt 258. Dies entspricht einem hohen Testwert und bedeutet eine Zunahme von Entspannung, Gelassenheit und Optimismus. (Wann war der Testwert so hoch? Im Vergleich zu wann die Zunahme?)
Eine statistisch signifikante Veränderung muss nicht unbedingt auch eine subjektiv bedeutsame Veränderung sein. 
Impact eventment Scale n. Horrowitz- Dieser Test ergab bei der ersten Testung bei der Einweisungssituation 65 Punkte, was für eine schwere Formen der PTSD sprach. Die Testung wiederholte ich in dreimonatigen Abständen. Die grösste positive Veränderung passierte nach dem geführten Gespräch mit ihren Angehörigen in Kosovo. Die letzten Werte ergaben 16 Punkte. Man beobachtet eine quantitative Abnahme von Intrusionen und Albträumen, eine Besserung des Schlaf-Wach-Rhythmus, eine Zunahme von Entspannung, Gelassenheit und emotionaler Elastizität. Im Therapieverlauf beobachtet man danach ? eine rekurrente Verschlechterung, Was denn nun? Verschlechtert oder verbessert? welche in direktem Zusammenhang mit Retraumatisierungsfaktoren  (wiederholte Ausweisungsdrohungen, bewaffnete Überfälle gegen ihren Familienangehörigen in Kosovo) steht.

7. Diskussion: 
Während meiner Arbeit mit den Patienten mit einer posttraumatischen Belastungsstörung aus den Balkanländern wurde ich prinzipiell mit diesen wichtigen Fragen konfrontiert:
1.	Welche kulturspezifische Eigenschaften sollen bei der Arbeit mit Frau B. beachtet werden?
2.	Welchen Einfluss haben die gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen (mangelnde Sicherheit) auf Entwicklung und Verlauf der psychopathologischen Symptomatik von Frau B.?
3.	Wie beeinflussen diese Rahmenbedingungen die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten und Notwendigkeiten?

1.	Schon beim Einstieg im therapeutischen Prozess wurde ich mit Fragen, Erwartungen und Forderungen der Patientin konfrontiert, welche nicht zu meiner fachlichen Kompetenz und „Macht“ gehörten. Dank der Tatsache, dass ich kulturelle Hintergründe dieser Menschen gut kenne, konnte ich mich schon am Anfang von diesen Erwartungen abgrenzen, indem ich der Patientin klare Grenzen aufzeigte, was möglich und was nicht möglich ist. Eine schwierige „Falle“ in einem solchem Fall wäre es, die Patientin mit Illusionen zu „nähren“. Früher oder später würde man ganz brutal mit eigenen Aussagen und Versprechungen konfrontiert werden.  Die meisten Menschen aus den Balkanländern halten alle staatlichen Institutionen für feindlich, weil sie Synonym einer fünfzigjährigen Diktatur sind. Aus diesen Gründen ist es sehr wichtig, die Menschen über Möglichkeiten und Grenzen einer Demokratie zu informieren.
Ich erklärte der Fallpatientin am Anfang der Behandlung, das durch eine Hospitalisation in einer psychiatrischen Klinik nicht die Aufenthaltsverhältnisse verändern werden können. Gleichzeitig bat ich ihr die Möglichkeit an, die notwendige psychiatrisch/psychotherapeutische Unterstützung in Anspruch zu nehmen. 

2.	Unter gegeben Rahmenbedingungen (ungeregelte Aufenthaltsverhältnisse, wiederholte Androhungen von Ausweisungen) ist eine Durchführung der Behandlung nach dem Hermanschen Schema (Wiederherstellung der Sicherheit, Erinnern und Trauern und Wiederanknüpfung) undenkbar. Das jahrelange, immer wiederkehrende Warten, Hoffen, enttäuscht werden, nicht wissen, sich ausgeliefert fühlen, panische Angst erleben, das ständige Gefühl der fehlenden Sicherheit bedeuten für die Familie B. eine sequentielle Retraumatisierung, welche einen „Status quo“ der PTSD-Symptome sichern. 




3.	So erstaunt nicht, dass Frau B. nach 6 Jahren noch Anzeichen einer komplexen PTSB zeigt. Sie lebt zwischen zwei Realitäten: einer unmöglichen und einer ungewollten. Die erste Realität ist die gewollte, aber unmögliche Realität (Wunsch, in der Schweiz zu bleiben) und die zweite ist möglich, aber ungewollt, unmöglich (zurückzugehen in den Kosovo). Es bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als eine imaginierte Realität zu konstruieren und in dieser Richtung die therapeutischen Handlungen zu fokussieren. Von dieser imaginierten Realität hast Du nichts geschrieben. Wie sieht sie aus?
Unter diesen Umständen fühlte ich mich  immer wieder wie in einer „Sandwitsch-Position“ zwischen meinem Bedürfnis, dem therapeutischen Prozess ein Anfang und ein Ende zu geben und der „obstruktiven Realität“ mit den beschränkten Veränderungsmöglichkeiten. Mit Hilfe häufiger Supervisionen durch meine Vorgesetzten und individueller Supervisionen bei Herrn Rufer gelingt es mir, in einem besser regulierten Nähe-Distanz-Verhältnis mit den Patienten zu arbeiten. Ich kann mich jetzt besser von Ohnmachts- und Hilflosigkeitsgefühlen distanzieren, dadurch konstruktiver therapeutische Interventionen durchführen.  
Eine klassische Trauma-Expositionsbehandlung konnte bisher noch nicht stattfinden. Ich weiss nicht, ob es uns gelingen wird, so weit zu kommen. Die instabile psychosoziale und körperliche Situation in Form somatoformer Schmerzen, mangelnde Affekttoleranz, anhaltende Dissoziationsneigung sind die Faktoren, die den Übergang zu dieser therapeutischen Phase verunmöglichen. 
Vorerst werde ich versuchen, weiterhin die Patientin in ihrer Expertinnen-Rolle zu bestärken, nach positiven Ausnahmen zu suchen, um dadurch eine imaginierte, aber gewünschte Realität mit ihr zu konstruieren. Das wichtigste im bisherigen Verlaufe sind folgenden Tatsachen: Die Patientin sieht keinen Ausweg mehr durch Flucht in den Suizid. Sie konnte durch eigene Bemühungen in die Wohngemeinde integriert werde, durch Aktivierung und emotionale Öffnung ihrem Alltag etwas Lebendigkeit geben und durch Vertrauen in Mitmenschen ihr Vertrauen in sich verstärken. Sie glaubt immer mehr, dass die aktuell noch schmerzhafte Wunde verheilen könnte und zur Narbe werden könnte. Frau B. kann sich  vorstellen, mit dieser Narbe zu leben.




































Literatur




•	Skript der Aus- und Weiterbildung Systemtherapie, zusammengestellt von Jürg Liechti und Toni Eggel

•	Schlippe Arist v., El Hachimi Mohammed, Jürgens Gesa, Multikulturelle systemische Praxis, Carl- Auer-Systeme-Verlag, 2003

•	Simon Fritz, Clement Ulrich, Stierlin Helm, Die Sprache der Familientherapie, Klett-Cotta, 1999

•	Hagemann Thomas, Salman Ramazan, Transulturelle Psychiatrie, Psychiatrie Verlag, 2001

•	Hermann Judith, Die Narben der Gewalt, Junfermann 1997

•	Maercker Andreas, Therapie der posttraumatischen Belastungsstörung, Springer Verlag, 2. Auflage, März 2003

•	Walter John L., Peller Jane E., Lösungs-orientierte Kurztherapie, Verlag modernes Lernen- Drtmung, 5. Aufl. 2004

----------

